# Mata al exmarido de su novia en Texas (vídeo dentro)



## Storico (26 Nov 2021)

Chad Read, de 54 años, quería llevarse a su hijo de 11. El novio de su exmujer sacó un arma y le acabó pegando dos tiros. Según la ley de Texas podrían declararle inocente porque estaba defendiendo su propiedad, hizo un disparo de advertencia al suelo y el otro intentó quitarle el arma.
Al ver que ni siquiera arrestaban al asesino, la viuda del muerto ha publicado en internet los vídeos grabados con un móvil donde se ve cómo le matan. Ella sostiene que la exmujer y su novio habían planeado matarle desde el principio y provocaron toda la escena.
El vídeo sale aquí:


Para el que quiera saber más, enlace a la noticia en inglés:








Chad Read’s widow releases video of deadly shooting; Carruth attorney makes case for self-defense


In a petition filed on Wednesday, the widow of Chad Read is seeking custody of her late husband’s children from their mother. In the news release from her attorney, they attached a video of the shooting along with the petition.




www.kcbd.com


----------



## Linsecte2000 (26 Nov 2021)

Otra escoria follapistolas. Menvda plaga.


----------



## V. Crawley (26 Nov 2021)

El tío cae muerto y siguen hablando como si nada, no lo entiendo. ¿La que habla desde fuera de cámara es la viuda del muerto?


----------



## bullish consensus (26 Nov 2021)

Lamentable.
Adivinen quien es culpable y no le va a pasar nada


----------



## JJJ (26 Nov 2021)

Estoy a favor de la tenencia de armas, pero me pongo de parte del occiso, el novio de la ex le ha matado muy a la ligera aunque salga en libertad me parece una putada que por llevarte a tu hijo te peguen un tiro. Supongo que el hijo no estará muy contento con su padrastro


----------



## Storico (26 Nov 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> El tío cae muerto y siguen hablando como si nada, no lo entiendo. ¿La que habla desde fuera de cámara es la viuda del muerto?



Sí, la que habla es la viuda. A mí también me sorprende, y la exmujer que está a la derecha tampoco hace nada.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (26 Nov 2021)

Esta gente tiene completamente anulado el instinto de superviviencia, es de primero de salvar el culo, cuando alguien sale con una escopeta y tu no tienes nada, a correr como un gamo!!!


----------



## asakopako (26 Nov 2021)

Delaviuda, champán mediocre mejor tejana.

Sabe en el estado en el que vive, sabe las leyes. Bien muerto está el subnormal hijo de puta.


----------



## LuisZarzal (26 Nov 2021)

La que está a la derecha es la ex mujer?

Tiene pinta de encerrona. Mala historia.


----------



## tracrium (26 Nov 2021)

Tiene pinta de que fuese premeditado.

El muerto tenía una orden del juzgado para recoger a los críos en ese lugar a esa hora. 
El de la escopeta sabía perfectamente que ese hombre iba a ir a recogerlos. 

Entra a su casa, coge la escopeta tranquilamente y pega un tiro de aviso para intimidar. 

Huele muy mal. 

Curiosamente, la ex mujer del de la escopeta es una juez de tejas.


----------



## ppd (26 Nov 2021)

Hombre, podría haberse encerrado en casa y llamar a la poli. No sé, matar al padre de tu hijastro...

Yo soy partidario de las armas y de la legítima defensa. Pero en este caso, no lo veo. No veo que su vida estuviera amenazada. Al menos, no estaba amenazada hasta que sacó el arma. Claro que los americanos tienen la doctrina esa del castillo.


----------



## Maestro Panda (26 Nov 2021)

Había leído Chad Real


----------



## Freedomfighter (26 Nov 2021)

Pues a mi me parece fake


----------



## HDR (26 Nov 2021)

¿Portaba algún arma? ¿Se introduce en la casa? ¿Amenaza de alguna manera, intenta golpear? ¿Intenta robar? ¿Era desconocido que iba a ir a por su hijo?

No a todo. Es evidentemente planeado, entre el beta marioneta que dispara y el zorrón que observa. _"Ay cari, mi ex me hace la vida imposible. Ojalá alguien lo matase. Jiji"_

Me recuerda al caso de la Maje esa.

Por otra parte, error del fallecido por no arrebatarle bien el arma. Si lo vas a hacer, hazlo bien, con fuerza bruta. Si no, no lo hagas.


----------



## chemarin (26 Nov 2021)

Me parece que el de la escopeta ha sido un cobarde, el otro no iba armado y encararse con alguien no es suficiente motivo para dispararle, ni siquiera ha intentado quitarle el arma. Si estuviera en el jurado votaría por su culpabilidad.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (26 Nov 2021)

soy defensor de tener armas y defender tu propiedad e integridad,peo este tipo es un asesino


----------



## tracrium (26 Nov 2021)

Desde libertad sin cargos hasta pena de muerte. Todo puede pasar en Tejas. Depende de los detalles.


----------



## Saco de papas (26 Nov 2021)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> soy defensor de tener armas y defender tu propiedad e integridad,peo este tipo es un asesino



El gili del arma algún día tendrá que rendir cuentas ante el hijo.

Lo mismo se pasa por allí cuando sea mayor de edad a reventarle los sesos por dejarle sin padre.

Que necesidad había de matarle... llama a la policía y ya está, que para eso están.


----------



## tovarovsky (26 Nov 2021)

Asi se hace!! pimpam fuera y el gallo kakareando de fondo como si nada. Como echo de menos ese estado.


----------



## Ederto (26 Nov 2021)

lo mejor del video, las gallinas de fondo.

En Texas las cosas van de otra manera.


----------



## Ederto (26 Nov 2021)

Que digo yo, por el mismo precio podía haber apuntado a un pie.


----------



## cortoplacista (26 Nov 2021)

No nos pongamos tan fantásticos: allí es por invadir una propiedad...aquí por quitarte un móvil te pueden dejar hecho un colador.


----------



## brent (26 Nov 2021)

Y como si nada, ni le dan la vuelta para ver si sigue vivo ni nada


----------



## ANS² (26 Nov 2021)

HDR dijo:


> ¿Amenaza de alguna manera, intenta golpear?



le agarra el arma, ahí la ha cagado, no creo que condenen al que dispara


----------



## Gorrión (26 Nov 2021)

No tengáis nunca hijos con mujeres estrenadas por otro.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (26 Nov 2021)

pff joder , me creo que lo haya planeado el ex bicho


----------



## Mr. VULT (26 Nov 2021)

Menudo culebrón. 

La viuda pide la custodia del hijo que el fallecido tenía con la novia del pistolero. La todavia mujer del pistolero pide que se acelere su divorcio. La ex mujer del muerto quiere casarse ya con el pistolero. El pistolero según dice su todavía mujer, está como una puta cabra. La policía por su parte, no ha presentado cargos pero está la investigación aun en curso. 

Yo creo que van a forzar a ver si consiguen que la ex mujer del muerto confiese premeditación pero que todo fue idea del fulano. De lo contrario el tipo alegará autodefensa según la Castle doctrine. Y probablemente tenga razón. No hubo allanamiento alguno pero tras decirle que se pirase, sacando la pistola y disparando al suelo...el otro palomo debería haberse largado.

Te piras, acudes luego al juzgado y explicas que la zorra esa no ha entregado al niño, reteniendolo, forzando una pelea y luego disparándote cuando seguias allí esperando a que te entregasen a TU HIJO. Lo que no puedes es hacer el Subnormal en casa ajena delante de un fulano con una escopeta cuando los estabas amenazando con procesos legales. Vete donde tú abogado subnormal


----------



## tovarovsky (26 Nov 2021)

No tienes idea de lo que dices... En texas pueden dispararte a matar. Se han dado casos de tipos disparados con rifle por entrar con el coche en una finca privada sin avisar o identificarse previamente. Cuando te paras delante de una casa en el campo, lo normal es tocar el claxon y esperar a que el propietario salga, te identificas e interactuas con el. Desde el principio te van a dejar claro si les interesa tu visita o no. Si te pones pesado haciendo demasiadas preguntas, o al tio se le cruza el cable, puede dispararte y luego llamar al 911 . Si entras o merodeas por una propiedad privada, pueden dispararte sin problema. En muchas casas hay colgados de las puertas o en lugares bien visibles, carteles de chapa donde hay serigrafiada una imagen con una pistola apuntando al intruso con el siguiente mensaje: "we dont dial 911"


----------



## tovarovsky (26 Nov 2021)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Menudo culebrón.
> 
> La viuda pide la custodia del hijo que el fallecido tenía con la novia del pistolero. La todavia mujer del pistolero pide que se acelere su divorcio. La ex mujer del muerto quiere casarse ya con el pistolero. El pistolero según dice su todavía mujer, está como una puta cabra. La policía por su parte, no ha presentado cargos pero está la investigación aun en curso.
> 
> ...



Perfectamente explicado Vult , asi es como debería haber actuado. Le salió caro "el berreo" al abatido.


----------



## Mr. VULT (26 Nov 2021)

HDR dijo:


> ¿Portaba algún arma? ¿Se introduce en la casa? ¿Amenaza de alguna manera, intenta golpear? ¿Intenta robar? ¿Era desconocido que iba a ir a por su hijo?
> 
> No a todo. Es evidentemente planeado, entre el beta marioneta que dispara y el zorrón que observa. _"Ay cari, mi ex me hace la vida imposible. Ojalá alguien lo matase. Jiji"_
> 
> ...



En Texas no se necesita actuar con proporcionalidad, ni siquiera tienes que amenazar o decir que vas a disparar tu arma. No hay ni que emplear los medios menos letales. Ni en estos casos necesitas una "objetiva causa". Con que tú estés en un lugar que te permite la autodefensa ( tu propiedad) y el extraño se niegue a abandonarla, si existe "proper notice" ( le dices que abandone tu propiedad, pones carteles de prohibido progres en mi jardín ) ya existe "criminal trespassing" con lo que puedes descargar tu arma en legítima defensa. A partir de ahí si ven algo raro puedes ir a juicio. En caso contrario, lo normal es que ni se presenten cargos.


----------



## tovarovsky (26 Nov 2021)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> En Texas no se necesita actuar con proporcionalidad, ni siquiera tienes que amenazar o decir que vas a disparar tu arma. No hay ni que emplear los medios menos letales. Ni en estos casos necesitas una "objetiva causa". Con que tú estés en un lugar que te permite la autodefensa ( tu propiedad) y el extraño se niegue a abandonarla, si existe "proper notice" ( le dices que abandone tu propiedad, pones carteles de prohibido progres en mi jardín ) ya existe "criminal trespassing" con lo que puedes descargar tu arma en legítima defensa. A partir de ahí si ven algo raro puedes ir a juicio. En caso contrario, lo normal es que ni se presenten cargos.



"WE DONT DIAL 911" igualito que aquí...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Nov 2021)

Si la mujer no ha entregado al crio a la hora fijada es secuestro, presumiblemente el niño se encuentre dentro de la casa, la situación debe juzgarse en ese contexto, de si el Padre está legitimado a actuar de ese modo si han secuestrado a su hijo. No me conozco las leyes de alli, pero evidentemente la Potestad sobre el Hijo es un bien juridico superior a la potestad sobre el domicilio. No es lo mismo que te secuestren a tu hijo a que te roben la bicicleta, si estubiera tu bicicleta dentro de la casa entonces la potestad sobre el domicilio es el bien juridico superior.

Es decir, si se cumple que retienen al hijo contra lo establecido por el tema de visitas, es secuestro y asesinato. Su la tutela efectiva la tiene entonces la madre, es legitima defensa.


----------



## Vorsicht (26 Nov 2021)

bullish consensus dijo:


> Lamentable.
> Adivinen quien es culpable y no le va a pasar nada



El sucnormal de la escopeta! 
Ya sé que te refieres a alguna de las tías, pero el sucnormal de la escopeta, es el que tiene las neuronas justas para no cagarse encima, por eso le ha sorbido el seso una mujer.


----------



## Mr. VULT (26 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Si la mujer no ha entregado al crio a la hora fijada es secuestro, presumiblemente el niño se encuentre dentro de la casa, la situación debe juzgarse en ese contexto, de si el Padre está legitimado a actuar de ese modo si han secuestrado a su hijo. No me conozco las leyes de alli, pero evidentemente la Potestad sobre el Hijo es un bien juridico superior a la potestad sobre el domicilio. No es lo mismo que te secuestren a tu hijo a que te roben la bicicleta, si estubiera dentro de la casa entonces la potestad sobre el domicilio es el bien juridico superior.
> 
> Es decir, si se cumple que retienen al hijo contra lo establecido por el tema de visitas, es secuestro y asesinato. Su la tutela efectiva la tiene entonces la madre, es legitima defensa.



Si se incumple la orden judicial en cuanto a custodia y visitas lo que tendría que haber hecho es meterse en el coche y esperar a que llegase la policía. 

No tenía el padre sospecha alguna de que al crío lo fueran a matar o violar. Pero si es que la tuviera, entonces no se pondría a discutir y amenazar con denuncias. Le hubiera roto la cabeza al otro fulano antes de que fuera adentro a por un arma. O habría ido al Costco  a pillarse una y luego "asaltado" la casa para rescatar a su hijo.


----------



## Gothaus (26 Nov 2021)

Hay que ser betazo para cargar con la mujer de otro, con su hijo y pringar por cargarte al padre del hijo de tu "novia". Pero betazo, betazo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Nov 2021)

Estoy de acuerdo en que lo que tenia que haber hecho es llamar a la policía. Pero la película es la que es.
Como digo en el momento que no entregan al crio es juridicamente secuestro, y el barbitas y la furcia son juridicamente secuestradores. Y como te digo la potestad sobre el menor es un bien juridico superior a la potestad sobre el domicilio.

El padre ya esta muerto y ha pagado un alto precio. Si se cumple que son secuestradores entonces doble combo pack de secuestro + asesinato, porque el asesino impide que el padre ejercite el derecho de un bien juridico superior con la fuerza mortal.



Mr. VULT dijo:


> Si se incumple la orden judicial en cuanto a custodia y visitas lo que tendría que haber hecho es meterse en el coche y esperar a que llegase la policía.
> 
> No tenía el padre sospecha alguna de que al crío lo fueran a matar o violar. Pero si es que la tuviera, entonces no se pondría a discutir y amenazar con denuncias. Le hubiera roto la cabeza al otro fulano antes de que fuera adentro a por un arma. O habría ido al Costco  a pillarse una y luego "asaltado" la casa para rescatar a su hijo.


----------



## Tedy K.G.B. (26 Nov 2021)

El juicio va a tener polemica, aunque existe la ley del castillo, esa ley no es que te puedas cargar a cualquiera que este en tu propiedad.
Es una ley que admite que puedes usar la fuerza para defender tu vida o tu propiedad, que el tio no quiera marcharse aunque se lo pidan no creo que se suficiente motivo para alegar defensa propia o de propiedad.
En el video su vida no parece correr peligro y tampoco el otro esta rompiendo nada.
Por cierto no es una escopeta, es un rifle AR9 de 9 milimetros.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Nov 2021)

Es un caso claro de fraude de ley. La doctrina del castillo no esta pensada para que un secuestrador o criminal se ria de la gente mientras destruye bienes juridicos de mayor valor que el domicilio; por ejemplo vidas, sino menores o iguales en todo caso.

Si se cumple el secuestro y no es solo una bravuconada del padre la cosa esta clara, ahora todo depende del grado de barbarie del juez


----------



## Gothaus (26 Nov 2021)

Tedy K.G.B. dijo:


> El juicio va a tener polemica, aunque existe la ley del castillo, esa ley no es que te puedas cargar a cualquiera que este en tu propiedad.
> Es una ley que admite que puedes usar la fuerza para defender tu vida o tu propiedad, que el tio no quiera marcharse aunque se lo pidan no creo que se suficiente motivo para alegar defensa propia o de propiedad.
> En el video su vida no parece correr peligro y tampoco el otro esta rompiendo nada.
> Por cierto no es una escopeta, es un rifle AR9 de 9 milimetros.



Yo creo que el tirador la ha cagado bien. En ningún momento el interfecto había dado muestras de agresión ni tenía un arma, al contrario, se estaba conteniendo y tenía los brazos a los lados. Es el otro el que entra en la casa para buscar el arma, para hacerse el machito.

Yo creo que no hay amenaza física ni motivo para la ejecución y que no se puede alegar la doctrina del castillo, en mi opinión lo tiene crudo. El que escala la situación es el tirador.


----------



## tracrium (26 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Si se cumple que son secuestradores entonces doble combo pack de secuestro + asesinato, porque el asesino impide que el padre ejercite el derecho de un bien juridico superior con la fuerza mortal.



En Tejas, el homicidio durante la comisión de un delito es un felony murder y te puede caer la pena capital.

Va a depender del jurado, los detalles y la habilidad de los abogados que se vaya de rositas o reciba una inyección letal.


----------



## Panko21 (26 Nov 2021)

Al tío le meten la perpetua o la de muerte. No está en peligro en ningún momento, no saca un arma solo le retira y es una discusión


----------



## doryan (26 Nov 2021)

Yo creo que lo que propone no se lo cree ni usted.
Independientemente de quien tenga razón el que dispara no teme por su vida en ningún momento .
Cuando dispara se encuentra a una distancia y podría haber apuntado a una pierna sin ningún extres e incluso efectuar un solo disparo , porque me parece que dispara dos veces .
En mi opinión está premeditado y parece un asesinato .


----------



## Furymundo (26 Nov 2021)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> La que está a la derecha es la ex mujer?
> 
> Tiene pinta de encerrona. Mala historia.



mucha pinta. 

encerrona femenina JIJI.
con betilla con pistola incluido.


----------



## Furymundo (26 Nov 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que fuese premeditado.
> 
> El muerto tenía una orden del juzgado para recoger a los críos en ese lugar a esa hora.
> El de la escopeta sabía perfectamente que ese hombre iba a ir a recogerlos.
> ...



BLANCO Y EN BOTELLA.


----------



## Mr. VULT (26 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que lo que tenia que haber hecho es llamar a la policía. Pero la película es la que es.
> Como digo en el momento que no entregan al crio es juridicamente secuestro, y el barbitas y la furcia son juridicamente secuestradores. Y como te digo la potestad sobre el menor es un bien juridico superior a la potestad sobre el domicilio.
> 
> El padre ya esta muerto y ha pagado un alto precio. Si se cumple que con secuestradores doble combo de secuestro + asesinato, porque el asesino impide que el padre ejercite el derecho de un bien juridico superior con la fuerza mortal.



Hay un fulano muerto por disparos. A partir de aquí lo que se juzga es si ha habido responsabilidad criminal o no. El que ha disparado puede alegar autodefensa e invasión ilegal de su propiedad? Puede. Luego ya la policía y un jurado pues determinarán si se cumple o no la Castle y la autodefensa. 

El muerto podía justificar el allanamiento e intento de sacarle el arma al otro fulano alegando parental kidnapping? Pues tienes razón en que el niño está ilegalmente retenido en el momento en que la zorra no lo entrega al padre. Pero es que repito lo mismo; al dueño de la propiedad se la sopla el problema legal que tú tengas con la zorra. No es automáticamente cómplice de retener al crío. Entre otras cosas porque ni siquiera estaba claro que el crío estuviera en la casa. Ni tiene que conocer el régimen de visitas. La zorra dijo "ahora no está". Por eso tienes que llamar a la policía. 
Porque aunque tienes derecho a entrar por la tarde sin que te vean y llevarte a tu hijo, no tienes ningun derecho a usar medios letales en esta circunstancia y el otro gañán si. El padre se ha suicidado. 

A mí me parece una putada como acaba todo y por culpa de la zorra. Si automáticamente quitaran las custodias y metieran multazos gordos en estas situaciones, se eliminaban la mayoría de lios. Lo único que apunto es que no sería sorprendente ni la acusación +juicio ni que se cierre la investigación sin cargos.


----------



## Furymundo (26 Nov 2021)

Tedy K.G.B. dijo:


> El juicio va a tener polemica, aunque existe la ley del castillo, esa ley no es que te puedas cargar a cualquiera que este en tu propiedad.
> Es una ley que admite que puedes usar la fuerza para defender tu vida o tu propiedad, que el tio no quiera marcharse aunque se lo pidan no creo que se suficiente motivo para alegar defensa propia o de propiedad.
> En el video su vida no parece correr peligro y tampoco el otro esta rompiendo nada.
> Por cierto no es una escopeta, es un rifle AR9 de 9 milimetros.



la ley del castillo no puede ser herramienta para asesinar a alguien. 

imaginatelo invitas a quien te quieras cargar. y despues del cafe le vuelas el craneo.


----------



## Mr. VULT (26 Nov 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> la ley del castillo no puede ser herramienta para asesinar a alguien.
> 
> imaginatelo invitas a quien te quieras cargar. y despues del cafe le vuelas el craneo.



Es que eso que describes incumple los requisitos de la Castle.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Nov 2021)

con secuestro de por medio tiene pinta felony murder





tracrium dijo:


> En Tejas, el homicidio durante la comisión de un delito es un felony murder y te puede caer la pena capital.
> 
> Va a depender del jurado, los detalles y la habilidad de los abogados que se vaya de rositas o reciba una inyección letal.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Nov 2021)

Al dueño de la propiedad lo que le va a sudar es la frente a gélido ártico ten claro si el crio estaba secuestrado en el domicilio. Que es la clave del asunto.



Mr. VULT dijo:


> Hay un fulano muerto por disparos. A partir de aquí lo que se juzga es si ha habido responsabilidad criminal o no. El que ha disparado puede alegar autodefensa e invasión ilegal de su propiedad? Puede. Luego ya la policía y un jurado pues determinarán si se cumple o no la Castle y la autodefensa.
> 
> El muerto podía justificar el allanamiento e intento de sacarle el arma al otro fulano alegando parental kidnapping? Pues tienes razón en que el niño está ilegalmente retenido en el momento en que la zorra no lo entrega al padre. Pero es que repito lo mismo; al dueño de la propiedad se la sopla el problema legal que tú tengas con la zorra. No es automáticamente cómplice de retener al crío. Entre otras cosas porque ni siquiera estaba claro que el crío estuviera en la casa. Ni tiene que conocer el régimen de visitas. La zorra dijo "ahora no está". Por eso tienes que llamar a la policía.
> Porque aunque tienes derecho a entrar por la tarde sin que te vean y llevarte a tu hijo, no tienes ningun derecho a usar medios letales en esta circunstancia y el otro gañán si. El padre se ha suicidado.
> ...


----------



## Shy (26 Nov 2021)

Eso es lo que hace que el otro dispare, la posibilidad de que a la segunda lo consiga y la use contra él.

Y el tal Read parece subnormal, intentar eso en un país como USA es de no saber ni por donde te da el viento, es como cruzar por un paso de peatones sin mirar, si un coche te atropella la culpa es del coche pero a ti te ha matado.


----------



## Furymundo (26 Nov 2021)

lo mejor es la reaccion de la exmujer.  
eso si es frialdad.
frialdad incriminativa.

no deberia saltar en plan oh my god y tal ?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Nov 2021)

Si le invitas a pasar no es un intruso como decía el jefe wighum


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Nov 2021)

Si le invitas a pasar no es un intruso como decía el jefe wighum


----------



## Araco (26 Nov 2021)

Joder, menuda encerrona le hicieron al desgraciado, el hijo de puta ese no ha dudado en matarlo. No se con que cara va a mirar el hijo a la madre y al novio sabiendo lo que han hecho. Una cosa es defender tu propiedad y otra esto.


----------



## Mr. VULT (26 Nov 2021)

doryan dijo:


> Yo creo que lo que propone no se lo cree ni usted.
> Independientemente de quien tenga razón el que dispara no teme por su vida en ningún momento .
> Cuando dispara se encuentra a una distancia y podría haber apuntado a una pierna sin ningún extres e incluso efectuar un solo disparo , porque me parece que dispara dos veces .
> En mi opinión está premeditado y parece un asesinato .



1. En Texas sigue siendo autodefensa si subjetivamente el que dispara cree que su vida está amenazada. Y para eso su abogado dirá que legalmente podia sacar su arma y que en cuanto el otro fulano intenta sacársela a el, ya se puede considerar subjetiva y objetivamente que estás "defendiendo tu vida". 

2. Tampoco es necesario usar los medios menos letales o amenazar con usar la fuerza letal.

Esto es lo que dice la ley. Si el fulano va a juicio pues tendrá que demostrar que su conducta encaja dentro de la Castle y autodefensa en el estado de Texas. A fin de cuentas si presentan cargos por homicidio culposo y tu alegas autodefensa, se invierte la carga de la prueba. Que dirá un jurado viendo el video y con tanta zorra de testigo ? Pues cualquier cosa .

Mi opinión? Que se ve tan "by the book" todo lo que hace que evidentemente es difícil no pensar que está premeditado. En plan...el gilipollas este se va a alterar, no se va a pirar, se va encarar, le pego un tiro al suelo y luego dos al vientre. Hala, de manual.


----------



## harrysas (26 Nov 2021)

Actuo en defensa propia, no hay cargos en su contra


----------



## Rauxa (26 Nov 2021)

Sin pruebas ni testimonios sería defensa propia.
Pero hoy día, que cualquier te graba con el mobil, se ve claramente la premeditación. Eso no es defensa propia.
Se comerá 20 años mínimo.


----------



## Furymundo (26 Nov 2021)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Es que eso que describes incumple los requisitos de la Castle.



hay muchas formas de "invitar"


----------



## alas97 (26 Nov 2021)

son sus costumbres, los testigos jehova se lo piensan muy bien en esos lugares para tocar la puerta.

para eso existe el intercomunicador y el buzón afuera.

La paranoia es brutal.

Yo nunca entendí eso de la defensa del hogar hasta que me metí en ese mundillo y hay bastantes flipados.

Un tío le metió un tiro a un indigente en un semáforo porque le toco la ventanilla.

Y por cierto, estoy a favor de las armas, pero lo de texas es de sucnormalidad profunda.


----------



## autsaider (26 Nov 2021)

Estuve viendo el canal de youtube justicia en la diana. Una de las cosas que contaban es que de los jueces todavía te puedes medio fiar de que están en la realidad y buscan lo correcto. Pero que de la gente no. Pues viendo las respuestas que da la gente en este hilo está claro que eso es así.

Por ejemplo la técnica más eficaz y al alcance de todos es la patada en los cojones. Si a tu hijo le hacen acoso en el colegio tu hijo le mete una patada en los cojones y el acoso termina. ¿Pero entonces porque hay acoso en todo el mundo si es tan fácil tumbar al matón? Pues porque ante un matón la mente humana se desconecta y no está ni al 30% de su capacidad. Una tarea tan simple como sacar un spray de pimienta del bolsillo (o darle una patada en los cojones al matón) se nos vuelve imposible de hacer.

Pues aquí tenemos a un atajo de putos cafres, imbéciles, subnormales diciendo que todo eso ha sido intencionado, que el tirador tenía que haber hecho un único disparo a la pierna...


----------



## Widowmaker (26 Nov 2021)

Legítima defensa de libro. Está en tu propiedad, se muestra agresivo, no atiende a las advertencias e intenta arrebatarte el arma. Y aún habrá quien lo excuse...


----------



## Widowmaker (26 Nov 2021)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> 1. En Texas sigue siendo autodefensa si subjetivamente el que dispara cree que su vida está amenazada. Y para eso su abogado dirá que legalmente podia sacar su arma y que en cuanto el otro fulano intenta sacársela a el, ya se puede considerar subjetiva y objetivamente que estás "defendiendo tu vida".
> 
> 2. Tampoco es necesario usar los medios menos letales o amenazar con usar la fuerza letal.
> 
> ...



Sigue siendo legítima defensa. Va ser difícil demostrar ninguna premeditación si no estaba esperándole con el arma en la mano...


----------



## autsaider (26 Nov 2021)

Shy dijo:


> Eso es lo que hace que el otro dispare, la posibilidad de que a la segunda lo consiga y la use contra él.
> 
> Y el tal Read parece subnormal, intentar eso en un país como USA es de no saber ni por donde te da el viento, es como cruzar por un paso de peatones sin mirar, si un coche te atropella la culpa es del coche pero a ti te ha matado.



En realidad el tipo tampoco es gilipollas. El 99% de la gente hacen todo lo posible para evitar el conflicto: ante un tipo conflictivo ceden ellos para detener el conflicto.

El tal Read está acostumbrado a ir de matón por la vida porque es lo que siempre le ha funcionado. Pero hoy se ha topado con ese 1%.


----------



## autsaider (26 Nov 2021)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Sigue siendo legítima defensa. Va ser difícil demostrar ninguna premeditación si no estaba esperándole con el arma en la mano...



Es que ese es el punto que ellos no entienden.

Una cosa es decir que alguien es culpable (y además estar convencido de ello porque eso es lo que caracteriza a los idiotas: que creen que sus idioteces son la verdad suprema) y otra cosa es demostrar que alguien es culpable.


----------



## Shy (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## autsaider (26 Nov 2021)

¿De verdad piensas eso?


----------



## Shy (26 Nov 2021)

1.- Le dice que se pire de su propiedad
2.- Sale con el arma
3.- El padre se le encara
4.- Hace un disparo de advertencia
5.- El padre intenta quitarle el arma
6.- El pequeño se zafa, coge distancia y le mete dos tiros.

A ti lo que te pasa es que la vida real tiene que ser una película donde el bueno mata al malo por los pelos. La vida real no es eso. USA no es eso, allí la gente habla poco y hace mucho. 

Obviamente no has entendido lo que quería decir, quédate con la analogía del paso de peatones.


----------



## Shy (26 Nov 2021)

Ninguno de los supuestos para trespassing se aplica, de emergencia nada, de hecho el niño ni siquiera estaba en la casa.


----------



## autsaider (26 Nov 2021)

Shy dijo:


> Ninguno de los supuestos para trespassing se aplica, de emergencia nada, de hecho el niño ni siquiera estaba en la casa.



Creo que a ellos lo que les jode es que un matón descerebrado ha recibido su merecido.


----------



## Digamelon (26 Nov 2021)

Se lo carga con una carabina del .22, para que luego digan que ese calibre no sirve para autodefensa.


----------



## Shy (26 Nov 2021)

No es sólo lo de la propiedad y no es sólo eso lo que se va a juzgar, hay más circunstancias que te he puesto antes y que se van a tener en cuenta. Sigues sin darte cuenta que el hecho de que intente quitarte el arma ya es una agresión.


----------



## autsaider (26 Nov 2021)

En Andorra mismo puedes disparar a un tio en tu casa sin tener que darle avisos ni pedirle que se vaya. Y solo en el caso de que le dispares por la espalda tendrás que dar explicaciones a la policia (lo cual no significa necesariamente que seas culpable). Un país de personas normales.

España es un país de hijos de puta que buscan el mal. Tal y como se puede ver en las respuestas que escriben la mayoría en este hilo.


----------



## Shy (26 Nov 2021)

Que dejes de flipar tío, lo que tenía que haber hecho es llamar a la policía, y además lo sabe porque de hecho amenaza a la ex con que lo va a hacer, pero le puede su lado chuloputas y la caga.


----------



## Shy (26 Nov 2021)

La cuestión es que la ley ampara al mediometro para que saque el arma, intentar obviar eso es un error. Y que intentar quitarle el arma es agresión, obviamente habrá gente que opine lo que quiera pero el juez no va a opinar ni a jugar a futurólogo, va aplicar la ley.


----------



## Shy (26 Nov 2021)

La cuestión es que la ley ampara al mediometro para que saque el arma, intentar obviar eso es un error. Y que intentar quitarle el arma es agresión, obviamente habrá gente que opine lo que quiera pero el juez no va a opinar ni a jugar a futurólogo, va a aplicar la ley.


----------



## Widowmaker (26 Nov 2021)

Si tuviera razones para pensar que el niño está en peligro, primero habría avisado a la policía y, segundo, se habría procurado un arma. No, la forma de actuar no casa con lo que se ve en el vídeo. No se puede ir por ahí de justiciero chulín-pegaempujones y menos en Texas.


----------



## Lord Vader (26 Nov 2021)

Semejante secarral fríe los sesos a la gente. No me extraña que pasen cosas como esa.
2100 90th St · 2100 90th St, Lubbock, TX 79423, EE. UU.

Alguna cosa buena si que ha dado lubbock. 
Al creador de esta canción, por ejemplo:


----------



## Widowmaker (26 Nov 2021)

Si 
Si lo pillas agrediendo a tu hijo, tú también puedes actuar en legítima defensa. No compares, que no es el caso.


----------



## Widowmaker (26 Nov 2021)

Como buen tejano, Buddy Holly era un amante de las armas. Llevaba su Colt 1911 en la gira de invierno en la que se mató, hasta se llegó a especular con la posibilidad (falsa) de que se hubiera disparado el arma y hubiese causado el accidente de la avioneta. Como Elvis, siempre iba armado.


----------



## Shy (26 Nov 2021)

Read no avisa a la policía, si hubiera abandonado la propiedad y avisado seguiría vivo. De hecho nadie la llama, durante el vídeo la que graba dice varias veces que llamen pero ni siquiera ella lo hace, prefiere seguir grabando que mola más.

Y el otro no es mi defendido  , ese tío me la suda, sólo intento explicar como funcionan las cosas en un país donde la gente todavía mantiene el derecho a defenderse y no lo delega en el estado, y entender tal cosa para un español medio es como el chino mandarín,.


----------



## Shy (26 Nov 2021)

Read no avisa a la policía, si hubiera abandonado la propiedad y avisado seguiría vivo. De hecho nadie la llama, durante el vídeo la que graba dice varias veces que llamen pero ni siquiera ella lo hace, prefiere seguir grabando que mola más.

Y el otro no es mi defendido  , ese tío me la suda, sólo intento explicar como funcionan las cosas en un país donde la gente todavía mantiene el derecho a defenderse y no lo delega en el estado, y entender tal cosa para un español medio es como el chino mandarín,.


----------



## Widowmaker (26 Nov 2021)

Tu argumento ni siquiera llega a argumento.


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Nov 2021)

Fuera de mi casa a la de una,
Fuera de mi casa a la de dos,

Pum,pum,pum.


----------



## tracrium (26 Nov 2021)

Shy dijo:


> 4.- Hace un disparo de advertencia.



Ahí la ha cagado el del rifle.

Los disparos de advertencia no se consideran autodefensa. Es disparar un arma para intimidar y en Tejas se considera "disorderly o deadly conduct".

Vamos, que si no lo hubiera hecho, probablemente el otro seguiría vivo.

La autodefensa no te da carta blanca para matar a cualquier broncas. Sólo vale para defender tu vida ante el riesgo de muerte o lesiones.

Meterte en casa tranquilamente, sacar un rifle, intimidar a alguien con el arma y dispararla no es autodefensa. Mucho menos ante alguien desarmado, al que conoces y sabes que sus intenciones no son matarte sino recoger a los críos.

La situación de riesgo la ha creado el del rifle.


----------



## Shy (26 Nov 2021)

Lo de la proporcionalidad en USA se aplica mucho más a la policía o a los militares que a los civiles por la sencilla razón de que los primeros se supone que están entrenados para reaccionar en esas situaciones y los segundos no. 

Los jurados y los jueces americanos están mucho más conectados con la realidad que aquí donde cualquier gilipollas con toga se pone a hablar de proporcionalidad, allí saben que las peleas o los tiroteos se sabe como empiezan y no como acaban de manera que se valoran las circunstancias, lo hacen para todo, hasta para ponerte una multa de tráfico.


----------



## skinnyemail (26 Nov 2021)

Tendría q haber matado el tio a ella por haberse ido con otro


----------



## Shy (26 Nov 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> Ahí la ha cagado el del rifle.
> 
> *Los disparos de advertencia no se consideran autodefensa. Es disparar un arma para intimidar y en Tejas se considera "disorderly o deadly conduct".*



En la calle, no en tu propiedad y en esas circunstancias, vuelvo a repetir por puta enésima vez que es trespassing primero y agresión después, por eso usa el arma, no es un majara pegando tiros por la calle sin venir a cuento.



tracrium dijo:


> Vamos, que si no lo hubiera hecho, probablemente el otro seguiría vivo.
> 
> La autodefensa no te da carta blanca para matar a cualquier broncas. Sólo vale para defender tu vida ante el riesgo de muerte o lesiones.
> 
> ...



Se mete en casa a por el rifle porque es trespassing (ooootra vez) y cuando hace el disparo de advertencia y los posteriores es porque hay agresión.

La situación de riesgo y de todo la ha creado el que entra en la propiedad sin ser invitado, si se hubiera ido cuando se lo dicen seguiría vivo.


----------



## Shy (26 Nov 2021)

Tronco, tienes serias dificultades para entender conceptos simples.


----------



## Felson (26 Nov 2021)

Si lo juzga Marchena, podría ser ensoñación, según la técnica jurídica de reconocido prestigio. El beneficiado de la ensoñación, ya se vería, pero así de entrada, ensoñación y después ya veremos según... algo.


----------



## tracrium (26 Nov 2021)

Shy dijo:


> En la calle, no en tu propiedad y en esas circunstancias, vuelvo a repetir por puta enésima vez que es trespassing primero y agresión después, por eso usa el arma, no es un majara pegando tiros por la calle sin venir a cuento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.

What does Texas law say about the use of warning shots to stop a mere trespasser?

First, what does it mean to be a "mere trespasser?" This means that the person trespassing on your land has not committed any other criminal offense and has not attempted forceful and unlawful entry into your home or another structure on your property. The individual is simply on your land without authorization.

What's the best course of action? Let's start with what you absolutely shouldn't do: don't go outside and fire a warning shot into the air. If you do, you could be arrested for a serious felony. While you won't find the word "warning shot" in the Texas Penal Code, Texas courts are likely to consider such a shot as a use of deadly force.

Texas law defines deadly force as force capable of causing death or serious bodily injury. There is a very strong argument that all firearm discharges, including warning shots, constitute deadly force because of the inherit design of firearms. Additionally, firearms by definition are a deadly weapon.

Regardless of where the barrel is pointed, when it comes to a warning shot, we have seen many people arrested for the felony offense of aggravated assault with a deadly weapon. Additionally, at trial it is an uphill battle to obtain justification as a defense because the law does not allow the use of deadly force against a mere trespasser.


----------



## Shy (26 Nov 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> No.
> 
> What does Texas law say about the use of warning shots to stop a mere trespasser?
> 
> ...



Fuente.

Eso es opinión, no ley.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Nov 2021)

El hijo a ver que hace en el futuro


----------



## Storico (26 Nov 2021)

Anne-Marie Carruth es la exmujer del medio metro, pero a la que se estaba garchando en el momento del vídeo era a Christina Read, la exmujer del fiambre.


----------



## Shy (26 Nov 2021)

Interesante argumento legal, como abogado no tienes precio


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Nov 2021)

El Arconte







t.me









​


----------



## chemarin (26 Nov 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Estuve viendo el canal de youtube justicia en la diana. Una de las cosas que contaban es que de los jueces todavía te puedes medio fiar de que están en la realidad y buscan lo correcto. Pero que de la gente no. Pues viendo las respuestas que da la gente en este hilo está claro que eso es así.
> 
> Por ejemplo la técnica más eficaz y al alcance de todos es la patada en los cojones. Si a tu hijo le hacen acoso en el colegio tu hijo le mete una patada en los cojones y el acoso termina. ¿Pero entonces porque hay acoso en todo el mundo si es tan fácil tumbar al matón? Pues porque ante un matón la mente humana se desconecta y no está ni al 30% de su capacidad. Una tarea tan simple como sacar un spray de pimienta del bolsillo (o darle una patada en los cojones al matón) se nos vuelve imposible de hacer.
> 
> Pues aquí tenemos a un atajo de putos cafres, imbéciles, subnormales diciendo que todo eso ha sido intencionado, que el tirador tenía que haber hecho un único disparo a la pierna...



Asombroso tu comentario, consigues que no quede claro si actuó o no de acuerdo a la ley.


----------



## Mundocruel (26 Nov 2021)

JJJ dijo:


> Estoy a favor de la tenencia de armas, pero me pongo de parte del occiso, el novio de la ex le ha matado muy a la ligera aunque salga en libertad me parece una putada que por llevarte a tu hijo te peguen un tiro. Supongo que el hijo no estará muy contento con su padrastro



Me parece del genero tonto que no se quede fuera, llame a la policía y les informe que no les dejan recoger a su hijo.


----------



## tracrium (26 Nov 2021)

Shy dijo:


> Fuente.
> 
> Eso es opinión, no ley.



Va a tener difícil que un jurado encuentre que la fuerza letal fuese necesaria. 

Sec. 9.32. DEADLY FORCE IN DEFENSE OF PERSON. (a) A person is justified in using deadly force against another:

(1) if the actor would be justified in using force against the other under Section 9.31; and

(2) when and to the degree the actor reasonably believes the deadly force is immediately necessary:

(A) to protect the actor against the other's use or attempted use of unlawful deadly force; or

(B) to prevent the other's imminent commission of aggravated kidnapping, murder, sexual assault, aggravated sexual assault, robbery, or aggravated robbery.

(b) The actor's belief under Subsection (a)(2) that the deadly force was immediately necessary as described by that subdivision is presumed to be reasonable if the actor:

(1) knew or had reason to believe that the person against whom the deadly force was used:

(A) unlawfully and with force entered, or was attempting to enter unlawfully and with force, the actor's occupied habitation, vehicle, or place of business or employment;

(B) unlawfully and with force removed, or was attempting to remove unlawfully and with force, the actor from the actor's habitation, vehicle, or place of business or employment; or

(C) was committing or attempting to commit an offense described by Subsection (a)(2)(B);

(2) did not provoke the person against whom the force was used; and

(3) was not otherwise engaged in criminal activity, other than a Class C misdemeanor that is a violation of a law or ordinance regulating traffic at the time the force was used.

(c) A person who has a right to be present at the location where the deadly force is used, who has not provoked the person against whom the deadly force is used, and who is not engaged in criminal activity at the time the deadly force is used is not required to retreat before using deadly force as described by this section.

(d) For purposes of Subsection (a)(2), in determining whether an actor described by Subsection (c) reasonably believed that the use of deadly force was necessary, a finder of fact may not consider whether the actor failed to retreat


----------



## DonLimpio (26 Nov 2021)

Es un asesinato y debería llevarse la perpetua.


----------



## zirick (26 Nov 2021)

Poder defenderse en tu propia casa de cualquier agresión me parece perfecto.


----------



## Juanchufri (26 Nov 2021)

Continuará. No me creo que cuando el hijo vea cómo han matado a su padre, viviendo en EEUU, no haga nada.

Próximamente en foroburbuja.


----------



## Eyman (26 Nov 2021)

Asesinato.

El uno un poco inconsciente al encararse con un tipo con un arma de fuego.

El otro un gilipollas que por hacerse el chulito delante de su nuevo chochete, ha cometido un asesinato como si no pasara nada contra alguien desarmado que tenía que recoger a su hijo.

Espero mínimo se pudra 30 años en la cárcel.


----------



## Polonia Viva (26 Nov 2021)

Analicemos los hechos:

- La discusión del fallecido con la ex-mujer parece caldeada, pero no da la impresión de que vaya a llegar a la violencia física y no va armado.
- El pistolero entra a la propiedad y sale con un arma. No la dispara inmediatamente, le dice que se vaya, lo que demuestra que su intención inicial era la de intimidar, nunca disparar.
- El fallecido, en un acto de estupidez supina, se encara con una persona armada, le dice que le va a quitar el arma y usarla contra él y acto seguido le intenta quitar el arma, lo que en mi opinión invalida la excusa de que no iba armado y justificaría el disparo posterior en legítima defensa.
- PERO, en el momento del disparo, parece que había bastante distancia como para que el pistolero tuviera tiempo de al menos apuntar a una zona no mortal. No obstante, al acabar de tener un forcejeo podría ser entendible que hiciera eso en caliente, aunque tras el disparo desde luego está demasiado tranquilo para lo que sería esperable tras una situación así.

Para condenar a alguien por asesinato las pruebas deben ser muy claras más allá de toda duda razonable. Y el forcejeo crea esa duda razonable, la prueba es el hecho de que llevemos tantas páginas de hilo sin estar de acuerdo, por lo que en mi opinión es no culpable.

En cuanto al veredicto moral, creo que se han enfrentado un tonto contra otro y ha muerto el más tonto de los dos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2021)

JJJ dijo:


> Estoy a favor de la tenencia de armas, pero me pongo de parte del occiso, el novio de la ex le ha matado muy a la ligera aunque salga en libertad me parece una putada que por llevarte a tu hijo te peguen un tiro. Supongo que el hijo no estará muy contento con su padrastro



Lo lógico es que el niño cuando pueda se lo cargue por venganza.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2021)

Eyman dijo:


> Asesinato.
> 
> El uno un poco inconsciente al encararse con un tipo con un arma de fuego.
> 
> ...



Y fíjate que ellas, para variar, se van de rositas, cuando son las que provocan todas estas mierdas.


----------



## Shy (26 Nov 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> Va a tener difícil que un jurado encuentre que la fuerza letal fuese necesaria.
> 
> Sec. 9.32. DEADLY FORCE IN DEFENSE OF PERSON. (a) A person is justified in using deadly force against another:
> 
> ...



Te pongo el 9.31 que se te ha "olvidado" ponerlo


_Sec. 9.31. SELF-DEFENSE. (a) Except as provided in Subsection (b), a person is justified in using force against another when and to the degree the actor reasonably believes the force is immediately necessary to protect the actor against the other's use or attempted use of unlawful force. The actor's belief that the force was immediately necessary as described by this subsection is presumed to be reasonable if the actor:
(1) knew or had reason to believe that the person against whom the force was used:
(A) unlawfully and with force entered, or was attempting to enter unlawfully and with force, the actor's occupied habitation, vehicle, or place of business or employment;
(B) unlawfully and with force removed, or was attempting to remove unlawfully and with force, the actor from the actor's habitation, vehicle, or place of business or employment; or
(C) was committing or attempting to commit aggravated kidnapping, murder, sexual assault, aggravated sexual assault, robbery, or aggravated robbery;
(2) did not provoke the person against whom the force was used; and
(3) was not otherwise engaged in criminal activity, other than a Class C misdemeanor that is a violation of a law or ordinance regulating traffic at the time the force was used.
(b) The use of force against another is not justified:
(1) in response to verbal provocation alone;
(2) to resist an arrest or search that the actor knows is being made by a peace officer, or by a person acting in a peace officer's presence and at his direction, even though the arrest or search is unlawful, unless the resistance is justified under Subsection (c);
(3) if the actor consented to the exact force used or attempted by the other;
(4) if the actor provoked the other's use or attempted use of unlawful force, unless:
(A) the actor abandons the encounter, or clearly communicates to the other his intent to do so reasonably believing he cannot safely abandon the encounter; and
(B) the other nevertheless continues or attempts to use unlawful force against the actor; or
(5) if the actor sought an explanation from or discussion with the other person concerning the actor's differences with the other person while the actor was:
(A) carrying a weapon in violation of Section 46.02; or
(B) possessing or transporting a weapon in violation of Section 46.05.
(c) The use of force to resist an arrest or search is justified:
(1) if, before the actor offers any resistance, the peace officer (or person acting at his direction) uses or attempts to use greater force than necessary to make the arrest or search; and
(2) when and to the degree the actor reasonably believes the force is immediately necessary to protect himself against the peace officer's (or other person's) use or attempted use of greater force than necessary.
(d) The use of deadly force is not justified under this subchapter except as provided in Sections 9.32, 9.33, and 9.34.
(e) A person who has a right to be present at the location where the force is used, who has not provoked the person against whom the force is used, and who is not engaged in criminal activity at the time the force is used is not required to retreat before using force as described by this section.
(f) For purposes of Subsection (a), in determining whether an actor described by Subsection (e) reasonably believed that the use of force was necessary, a finder of fact may not consider whether the actor failed to retreat.

Acts 1973, 63rd Leg., p. 883, ch. 399, Sec. 1, eff. Jan. 1, 1974. Amended by Acts 1993, 73rd Leg., ch. 900, Sec. 1.01, eff. Sept. 1, 1994; Acts 1995, 74th Leg., ch. 190, Sec. 1, eff. Sept. 1, 1995._

De hecho hay varios supuestos donde entrarían las circunstancias del caso del vídeo.

Ni de coña veo improbable que un jurado considere que ese tío es inocente.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (26 Nov 2021)

el de la escopeta podia haber recibido unos cuantos tiros desde el coche que graba, el piensa que tacticamente es muy listo pero no lo es


----------



## malibux (26 Nov 2021)

Lo que flipo es la sangre fría con la que en primer lugar dispara (sin tener un riesgo vital inmediato) y en segundo lugar sigue hablando como si hubiera matado simplemente un gorrioncillo. Desconozco si había historia previa chunga de malos tratos o violencia del grandullón, pero así a bote pronto me parece una barbaridad de asesinato. De hecho podría haberse quedado así alejado, apuntando y ya en el caso de que se acercara peligrosamente, ya sería debatible si debía o no disparar. Pero así...es una ejecución.


----------



## Floid (26 Nov 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> El tío cae muerto y siguen hablando como si nada, no lo entiendo. ¿La que habla desde fuera de cámara es la viuda del muerto?



Es lo que mas me ha impactado, le pega dos tiros cae muerto y luego habla sin agitacion, ni nerviosismo, tanto el asesino como la mujer que suponemos que es la actual mujer del muerto


----------



## Kalikatres (26 Nov 2021)

Jo jo jo jo, otro que se cree que todo el monte es España.
Mira y espabila. Es legal en Tejas.


----------



## Mr. Frost (26 Nov 2021)

¿Cuántas tomas hay del mismo asesinato?, falta la cenital.


----------



## Gotthard (26 Nov 2021)

Efectivamente, en una propiedad privada en USA si hay discrepancia llamada a la policia y estos vienen a aclarar el asunto... y lo hacen. Yo encuentro que es la sucesión lógica de acontecimientos y la culpa es, aunque me pese, del ex marido esta en una propiedad privada le dicen que se largue e insiste... pues doctrina del castillo. El propietario va a salir absuelto porque se ve nítidamente como el otro se le echa encima con intención de desarmarle.

Posiblemente si hubiera reculado, se va a la calzada y llama a los policias se acaba llevando al niño y si tiene un regimen de visitas firmado por un juez que la paticorta esta incumpliendo porque le sale del coño, la paticorta se va a dormir a comisaria para explicar al juez despues de desayunar que es eso de no cumplir una orden judicial. Si es la primera vez, la tendran SOLO unos tres meses recogiendo mierdas de perro por la ciudad y multazo. Si es la segunda, seran unos cuantos meses de talego y multazo.

Lo que si me llama MUCHISIMO la atención es que ambas bigotudas se dedican a seguir como mongolas grabando con sus moviles en lugar de ir a interesarse por el herido.


----------



## tracrium (26 Nov 2021)

Floid dijo:


> Es lo que mas me ha impactado, le pega dos tiros cae muerto y luego habla sin agitacion, ni nerviosismo, tanto el asesino como la mujer que suponemos que es la actual mujer del muerto



El asesino parece ser que estaba casado con una juez y tenía un rollo con la ex mujer del que va a recoger al crío.

La juez hace efectivo el divorcio el mismo día del asesinato. 

A los pocos días lo han visto de fiesta jactándose de que se ha cargado a alguien en el porche de su casa.

Turbio es un rato.


----------



## Gotthard (26 Nov 2021)

En el momento que el propietario recibe una agresión todo cambia. 

Si el visitante se marca un stand my ground consciente aunque sea en propiedad privada y dice que no se va porque tiene orden judicial, si en ese punto lo acribilla si hablamos de un murder como un piano de cola con esas penas (no seria manslaughter, seria murder), pero el problema es que hay agresión previa del visitante y por tanto lo que sucede a partir de ese momento es defensa propia. Tambien influye que los disparos son de frente, a bulto y solo dos. Y el disparo de aviso al suelo cuenta tambien en favor del propietario porque cuando lo hace el otro ya se le ha echado encima.

El punto de defensa propia es similar a la muerte de Tannenbaum por Kyle Rittenhouse (el primero que cae en Kenosha). Por tanto aqui el fiscal como mucho puede acusar de MS pero si ha salido libre sin cargos de comisaria es porque tras el visionado de los videos la oficina del fiscal ha decidido que no hay nada que arrascar. Juicio habra para clarificar el asunto, pero serán los familiares interponiendo una demanda civil, el fiscal parece que se inhibe al no ver indicio de delitos. pero el que ha disparado, a priori no esta en probation ni nada.

Yo como padre me solidarizo con el finado, pero realmente el propietario es el que tiene la ley de su parte. En USA la inviolabilidad del domicilio particular es algo extremadamente serio.

Y lo que mas me jode es que un niño se ha quedado sin padre por los enredos de una paticorta para joder una visita, que es lo que subyace en el origen de todo.


----------



## JJJ (26 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo lógico es que el niño cuando pueda se lo cargue por venganza.



Cierto. Aunque la madre lo alinee en contra del padre ya nada será igual con el padrastro.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Nov 2021)

he visto el video.. y el tio le dispara a pesar de que el otro lo tiene a 5 metros de el...sin atacar...
es asesinato


----------



## JJJ (26 Nov 2021)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Me parece del genero tonto que no se quede fuera, llame a la policía y les informe que no les dejan recoger a su hijo.



Si tuvo que haber hecho eso, pero se nota que quería intimidar al padrastro


----------



## Gotthard (26 Nov 2021)

JJJ dijo:


> Estoy a favor de la tenencia de armas, pero me pongo de parte del occiso, el novio de la ex le ha matado muy a la ligera aunque salga en libertad me parece una putada que por llevarte a tu hijo te peguen un tiro. Supongo que el hijo no estará muy contento con su padrastro



Las paticortas jamás piensan en las consecuencias a largo plazo para los niños. En Tejas y aquí. Ahora a ver como le cuenta al crio que su novio johhny pollatatuada ha matado a su padre. Trauma del 15 y cajas y cajas de benzodiazepinas lo que le queda de vida al niño.

Seguramente el maromo estaba bien calentito con a base de mentiras 24x7 sobre "su ex" de la paticorta, porque se nota que se detestan ambos. Un padrastro en sus cabales si hay un papel del juzgado de por medio habría mediado para que el niño se fuera con su legitimo padre... porque es un derecho del niño a ver a su padre, no del padre a ver a su hijo, que ahi siempre andamos equivocados.


----------



## Gotthard (26 Nov 2021)

Gracias, me estoy leyendo ahora los papeles. Retiro lo de juicio civil, si va a haber caso penal pero por la fiscalia del estado.... no obstante que desde la fiscalia del estado no se hayan puesto ninguna cautelar ya indica por que derroteros va a ir la cosa.


----------



## JJJ (26 Nov 2021)

Gotthard dijo:


> Las paticortas jamás piensan en las consecuencias a largo plazo para los niños. En Tejas y aquí. Ahora a ver como le cuenta al crio que su novio johhny pollatatuada ha matado a su padre. Trauma del 15 y cajas y cajas de benzodiazepinas lo que le queda de vida al niño.
> 
> Seguramente el maromo estaba bien calentito con a base de mentiras 24x7 sobre "su ex" de la paticorta, porque se nota que se detestan ambos. Un padrastro en sus cabales si hay un papel del juzgado de por medio habría mediado para que el niño se fuera con su legitimo padre... porque es un derecho del niño a ver a su padre, no del padre a ver a su hijo, que ahi siempre andamos equivocados.



Si está claro que la hembra a metido fuego al planchabragas del padrastro que incluso hasta complejo de napoleon puede haber porque es más bajo de eststura que el padre muerto. Pero la mujer pasara por el aro porque la violencia "vicaria" solo la ejercemos los hombres... como dicen las femimarxistas patrias.


----------



## LuisZarzal (26 Nov 2021)

Mi forma de verlo, me parece algo planificado.

El padre viene a buscar a su hijo, tiene derecho y es normal que esté enfadado. Protesta, normal.
El otro entra tranquilamente a por el arma y le quiere echar de su propiedad. Desproporcionado o no, lo cierto es que si tiene un intruso en casa, en USA y más en Texas, se le puede amenazar con un arma sin problemas. En el límite de lo legal, pero legal, desde mi punto de vista.

El padre se encara a un tío armado. ¡IMBÉCIL!
El otro dispara al suelo en aviso. También en el límite, tal vez siendo muy puntillosos con las leyes se podría decir lo de que usa fuerza letal y tal... en USA nadie metería en la cárcel a otro por eso porque prima la defensa de la propiedad privada. Multa, tal vez y reprimenda en forma de cursillo contra el odio o trabajos para la comunidad.

El padre quiere quitarle el arma y forcejean ¡IMBECIL! Puede que tengas razón o no, que seas muy fuerte o no, que el otro sea un hijo de puta o no, pero... ¿En qué cabeza cabe enfrentarte desarmado a otra persona armada? ¡Que te estás jugando la vida! ¡Toca achantar! Luego puedes quejarte mucho y gritar cuando llegue la policía, denunciar lo que quieras pero... joder, jugarte la vida por una discusión con un gilipollas. No quiero culpar al hombre por su propia muerte pero es Darwin total.
El otro ya tiene excusa. Sabe que puede alejar defensa de la propiedad con la ley del castillo, puede alegar miedo por su vida, puede alejar enajenación transitoria. Le pego dos tiros y me quedo a gusto. UN HIJO DE PUTA DE MANUAL.

Como colofón el padre está muriendo en el suelo mientras discute con su pareja al otro lado de la calle y su chochete mira y graba como quien ve comer torrijas. Increíble.

El asesino estaba buscando una excusa. Tal vez conociese el carácter del otro, tal vez le dio por estar vacunado y se le subió el grafeno a la cabeza pero se le ve demasiado frío para eso. Me da la impresión de que conoce muy bien cómo son las leyes y hasta dónde puede estirar. Veo difícil que le condenen aunque yo creo que es un asesino a sangre fría.

¿Le condenarán? No sé, el mero hecho de que lo estén revisando exhaustivamente significa que algo sospechan y es que es muy difícil ver el vídeo y asumir una defensa propia, aunque claro, sucede todo muy rápido y es imprevisible. Me da que el asesino se va a librar, habrá que ver el juicio, jurado, etc...


----------



## aszaragoza (26 Nov 2021)

zirick dijo:


> Poder defenderse en tu propia casa de cualquier agresión me parece perfecto.



Primero no estaba en su casa sino en el exterior que parece una parte comunitaria con los demás vecinos, como así demuestra el angula e la otra grabación. El otro no iba armado ni había agredido a nadie.....


----------



## Cachopo (26 Nov 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> El tío cae muerto y siguen hablando como si nada, no lo entiendo. ¿La que habla desde fuera de cámara es la viuda del muerto?



Ya te digo, "Kyle lo tengo grabado en video" como si le hubiese grabado robando un par de chuches


----------



## elviajero (26 Nov 2021)

cortoplacista dijo:


> No nos pongamos tan fantásticos: allí es por invadir una propiedad...aquí por quitarte un móvil te pueden dejar hecho un colador.



A donde se refiere con "aquí por quitarte un móvil", porque en España, sales de casa a comprar el pan, te quitan la vivienda y no pasa nada, simplemente que el juez le da la razón al delincuente.
¡Ah! y le tienes que pagar gastos de comunidad, luz y agua, mientras tú estas viviendo en el banco de un parque.


----------



## Gotthard (26 Nov 2021)

En España lo dudo, porque como te caiga una viogen, por fantasiosa que sea, ya eres culpable aunque tu comportamiento sea impecable.


----------



## Survivorman. (26 Nov 2021)

No existe proporcion en la manera en que actua el asesino, ademas no penso en el hijo de su novia? Lindo trauma le va a quedar al crio.

Tema aparte esa escopeta, lindo juguete


----------



## Gotthard (26 Nov 2021)

aszaragoza dijo:


> Primero no estaba en su casa sino en el exterior que parece una parte comunitaria con los demás vecinos, como así demuestra el angula e la otra grabación. El otro no iba armado ni había agredido a nadie.....



Un jardin en USA es propiedad privada, aunque por la falta de lindes parezca un condominio que es lo que tu dices, pero tienes tu parcela definida en las escrituras. Si no andarían a hostias (o a tiros) entre vecinos todo el dia.


----------



## Abc123CBA (27 Nov 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> hay muchas formas de "invitar"



No es una invitación si tienes una orden judicial, si te dicen que el crio no está te vas al otro lado de la carretera y llamas a la policía, no te encaras con un tío armado solo porque mides 10 cm más que el, que encima tiene la decencia de hacer un tiro de advertencia pero no hombre, hay que intentar quitarle el arma es lo normal ir desarmado a una pelea de AR 15.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Nov 2021)

Por supuesto. Ha sido un asesinato premeditado. 

Hasta en el oeste había unas reglas a la hora de empezar a tiros : que el otro apuntase con su arma con intención de matar . Este hombre no era un delincuente que asaltaba la propiedad, era el padre que estaba enfadado porque no le entregaban a su hijo como era su deber y además iba desarmado . Su enfado tenía una motivación y estaba provocado por ellos. 

Si por cualquier enfado la gente empezase a tiros , no quedaba nadie vivo.


----------



## Abc123CBA (27 Nov 2021)

Survivorman. dijo:


> No existe proporcion en la manera en que actua el asesino, ademas no penso en el hijo de su novia? Lindo trauma le va a quedar al crio.
> 
> Tema aparte esa escopeta, lindo juguete



No es España allí no hay proporcionalidad ni legítima defensa ni gilipolleces. Es la doctrina del Castillo punto.


----------



## aszaragoza (27 Nov 2021)

Gotthard dijo:


> Un jardin en USA es propiedad privada, aunque por la falta de lindes parezca un condominio que es lo que tu dices, pero tienes tu parcela definida en las escrituras. Si no andarían a hostias (o a tiros) entre vecinos todo el dia.



Y tú qué sabes si es suyo o condominio? Yo he vivido dos años en California y en Arizona y nadie se le mata por pisar un jardín y más si es para recoger a tu hijo legitimo. os hacéis una bolas con USA de la hostia los cuñaos en este foro.


----------



## jm666 (27 Nov 2021)

si el hijo quería a su padre matará al padrastro en cuanto pueda , la violencia engendra violencia ...

os imagináis aquí con armas?, no quedaba ni el Tato jojojo,  

los de ETA se hubieran quedao como gilipollas no obstante


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (27 Nov 2021)

Se le va a caer el pelo al enano barbitas.


----------



## Gothaus (27 Nov 2021)

El medio metro cobardica y lametacones escala la situación estúpidamente al entrar por un arma. Es un asesinato descarado. Especialmente teniendo en cuenta que el finado, que era bastante gilipollas por el calentón que llevaba, ni atacaba y, además, tenía los brazos pegados al cuerpo.


----------



## Survivorman. (27 Nov 2021)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> No es España allí no hay proporcionalidad ni legítima defensa ni gilipolleces. Es la doctrina del Castillo punto.



Si si ya se que es en Texas, y tienen esa doctrina, que viene de inglaterra, pero a lo que voy, usando el sentido comun, no hay una agresion que ponga en peligro la vida del asesino, al contrario el difundo no le dio ni un bofeton, considerando que en el medio del asunto esta su hijo y su ex mujer. No habia necesidad para eso, mas alla de la frase "mi casa mi castillo" cualquier juez sensato o jurado sensato se daria cuenta del exceso claramente.


----------



## Survivorman. (27 Nov 2021)

Y ni decir si el fiambre fuera negro... blm y tal.


Pero no se, hace falta contexto, si la ex mujer es abogada/jueza... hay tela en ese tema...puede haber premeditacion claramente, ademas su clara inaccion en el asunto cuando ve que call of duty entró y regresó al portico con una arma de guerra en sus manos y manifiestas intenciones de querer matar al padre de su hijo..


----------



## E1 TÍO DANI (27 Nov 2021)

como decia mi suegro , en vez de un tiro dale dos ,que asi no cojea


----------



## Drogoprofe (27 Nov 2021)

Es mi padre y mato a ese hijo putas


----------



## Mr. VULT (27 Nov 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> No.
> 
> What does Texas law say about the use of warning shots to stop a mere trespasser?
> 
> ...



No es un "mero intruso" en cuanto decide permanecer en propiedad ajena una vez que el propietario le haya dicho reiteradas veces que se pire. 
A partir de esto el enanito tenía derecho para sacar el arma? Si. 

El intruso negándose a abandonar la propiedad, tiene derecho a atacar o defenderse de un propietario que saca su arma porque tu te niegas a pirarte? No, no la tiene. 

Bien, entonces tenemos a un propietario legalmente con un arma apuntando a quien no se quiere pirar. A partir de aquí las dos opciones que no hubieran desembocado en un tiroteo eran : 

1) el intruso se pira y llama a la policía para resolver lo de la custodia negada.
2) el inquilino sigue apuntando mientras llama a la policía para que detengan al intruso que no quiere irse.

Que ocurrió ? Que el intruso intenta desarmar al propietario y esto provoca que le acaben pegando un mortal tiro.

Que un intruso que se niega a abandonar tu casa y al que apuntas, tb decide atacarte para sacarte el arma, determina que tus disparos lo sean en legítima defensa? Si, es el caso más evidente de legítima defensa.

Vuelvo a recordar que no se necesita en Texas ni proporcionalidad, ni objetivo temor a que tu vida este en peligro, para poder hablar de autodefensa en tu "castillo". Basta con una subjetiva percepción de ese peligro en el momento exacto que haces el letal disparo. Esto y solo esto es lo que valorará el estado para presentar o no cargos y esto y solo esto es lo que tendrá que demostrar el procesado ante un jurado.


----------



## Survivorman. (27 Nov 2021)

Tendria mas sentido si fuera un asunto de fentanilo y eso.


Mr. VULT dijo:


> No es un "mero intruso" en cuanto decide permanecer en propiedad ajena una vez que el propietario le haya dicho reiteradas veces que se pire.
> A partir de esto el enanito tenía derecho para sacar el arma? Si.
> 
> El intruso negándose a abandonar la propiedad, tiene derecho a atacar o defenderse de un propietario que saca su arma porque tu te niegas a pirarte? No, no la tiene.
> ...




Y por que esta el muerto en ese lugar? Se entiende que buscando a su hijo y hablando con ex mujer, por temas del hijo? Estaba gritando claramente, discutiendo, profirio amenazas? no se aprecia en el video.

y que tal en el velorio preguntandole al pequeño timmy huerfano sobre mi casa mi castillo? Yo si fuera fiscal lo llamo a declarar, xq claramente hay un asunto detras que no se aprecia en el video

Por otro lado que la proporcionalidad no este tipificada expresamente, como casi todo en el derecho anglosajon, no signifique que no se juzgue esa proporcion o no, como limite o no, junto a otras circunstancias, para determinar el encuadre.

Yo creo que el tirador si sabia de eso o algo de eso sabrá...lo que no estoy seguro es si los padres fundadores washington y su pandilla estarian pensando en estas situaciones cuando plantearon esto de las armas...


----------



## asakopako (27 Nov 2021)

La furcia no pierde el tiempo. Ahora tendrá a otro con una uzi apostado para matar al medio metro. Digo lo de la uzi por lo de la proporcionalidad.


----------



## Survivorman. (27 Nov 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> La furcia no pierde el tiempo. Ahora tendrá a otro con una uzi apostado para matar al medio metro. Digo lo de la uzi por lo de la proporcionalidad.



TDS PTS


----------



## tracrium (27 Nov 2021)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> No es un "mero intruso" en cuanto decide permanecer en propiedad ajena una vez que el propietario le haya dicho reiteradas veces que se pire.
> A partir de esto el enanito tenía derecho para sacar el arma? Si.



NO, NO LO TIENE. Partes de premisas falsas. 

No puede usar fuerza letal si no está en riesgo su vida. Y en ese momento no lo estaba.

De hecho, tampoco está justificado el uso de fuerza no letal ante una discusión verbal. Por muy gallito que se ponga, si le pegas, puedes salir perdiendo.

No digamos ya si en una disputa verbal sacas un arma y pegas un tiro de advertencia. Eso en Texas puede ser delito.

Es un mero intruso porque:
1. Le conoce. De hecho había quedado a
con la ex mujer.
2. Sabía a lo que iba. Su intención no era robarle, matarle o violarle.
3. Va desarmado. A menos que le quisiera matar de risa.
4. Sucede a la luz del día. Allí se ve que eso se tiene en cuenta mucho.

El asesino lo tiene muy mal. El espectro de pena puede ir desde NADA hasta la PENA DE MUERTE. Todo dependerá de los detalles, los abogados, el juez, el jurado y la presión mediática.

Puede que hasta haya sido premeditado.


----------



## ruber et impius (27 Nov 2021)

No le pasa nada.
La doctrina es la del castillo y también la de "stand your ground".
Por la de stand your ground tu te quedas quietecito y firme y es el otro el que viene a por tí.
De esto hay jurisprudencia y casos a cascoporro y en este caso sucede dos veces.

- Mediometro firme y el otro empujándole fuera de su espacio de "estoy firme y no me dejo achantar". 
( luego va a por el arma)
- Mediometro firme otra vez, esta vez con arma y el otro que va a por él, a desplazarle.
Pum-pum legal (otra cosa es que no lo comprendamos o compartimos).

Y no hace falta siquiera que estés en tu propiedad. en un dominio público, como un parque, puedes quedarte quieto, decir, no me toques los webos y que el otro trate de desplazarte y no se calme y la ley te deja que no permitas que te zurren y solucionarlo con plomo. Y además lo tienen a gala, lo de Dios hizo a los hombres y Colt los igualó. 

Estando como estaba en su casa y siendo el otro el nervioso y claramente ir a ahostiarlo (para colmo, venía la policía de camino, eso es agravante para el muerto, porque era innecesario escalar) pues puede matarlo.

Nosotros vemos normal que un mediometro reciba de un tiarrón y en Texas, pues no. Cualquier mediometro te deja frito, se queda quietecito, lo desplazas, sigue mirando y "en su sitio" y cuando se canse de aguantar tus exabruptos, pum-pum.

Hubo un caso muy polémico en el que un pistolero perseguía a un chico negro porque lo veía sospechoso, el chico negro se le encaró y al forcejear el pistolero le mató. Se demostró que fua a bocajarro mientras caían y un vídeo de seguridad mostraba al pistolero en su sitio y al negro cabreado cargando. Absuelto, por stand your ground, a pesar de que el pistolero racista le había perseguido cientos de metros voceándole.

Hay otro vídeo de un padre y un hijo medio kinkis que habían dejado un colchón viejo en el camino de salida de varias fincas y no les salia de los huevos retirarlo. El vecino encabronado fue con un palo a cantarles las cuarenta por el colchón y con la más absoluta parsimonia el chaval sacó una escopetay el padre un revólver y le dijeron no te acerques. Dieron unos pasos atrás, se pararon y ya no le permitieron blandir el palo más al nervioso de su vecino. Pum-pum, absueltos por stand your ground, a pesar de la clara desproporcionalidad de armas y número.


----------



## España1 (27 Nov 2021)

Ese niño con 11 años viendo hoy you tube se va a quedar muy contento con su madre y padrastro


----------



## Ordel (27 Nov 2021)

Vaya dos subnormales, por una petarda se han jodido la vida.


----------



## mindusky (27 Nov 2021)

A la vista de los hechos parece que la vida en USA vale menos que una piruleta.

Pobre hombre, le pegan dos tiros y los que posiblemente serían sus últimos segundos con vida nadie va a interesarse por él. Le importaba una mierda a todos los presentes.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (27 Nov 2021)

mindusky dijo:


> A la vista de los hechos parece que la vida en USA vale menos que una piruleta.
> 
> Pobre hombre, le pegan dos tiros y los que posiblemente serían sus últimos segundos con vida nadie va a interesarse por él. Le importaba una mierda a todos los presentes.



para mí es lo más chocante de todo

también me parece de retrasado profundo enfrentarte a alguien armado que muestra claramente sus intenciones y tu no tienes un armamento superior, hay un disparo de advertencia y la cagada mayor es que el muerto no tenia que haberle intentado quitar el arma

100% que el tío no pisará la cárcel


----------



## EnergiaLibre (27 Nov 2021)

ponte gafas

segundo 6 y 7, segundo 1:24, coge claramente el arma....

recuerdo que invade su propiedad (aunque vaya al recoger al hijo, que se espere en la puta calle que para eso esta), espacio vital, se le encara


si no has visto eso lo mejor es que no sigas opinando porque vaya tela


----------



## V. Crawley (27 Nov 2021)

¿Cómo que no intenta quitarle el arma?


----------



## Borjamari (27 Nov 2021)

Eso es un asesinato a sangre fría. De defensa propia, nada de nada.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (27 Nov 2021)

Borjamari dijo:


> Eso es un asesinato a sangre fría. De defensa propia, nada de nada.



si hubiera sido asesinato no hubiera disparado al suelo para avisar, es más después de avisar que va en serio el otro héroe le intenta quitar el arma, seguro que por presión de su karen

en el momento que le intenta robar el arma, se convierte en una amenaza clara


y esa pose de CHAD le da un plus de estilo, no pisará la carcel al 100%


----------



## MOCHIL0 (27 Nov 2021)

Buena performance


----------



## Tanchus (27 Nov 2021)

Pocas armas tienen en USA para mi gusto. Deberían regalarlas con los cereales del desayuno, así la ansiada revancha de la guerra civil llegaría antes aún y nos echaríamos unas risas y comeríamos palomitas mientras lo vemos.


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Nov 2021)

Increibleee como les esta haciendo BOOOM a los fachas con este suceso. Jajajjajaja estan demostrando su grado maximo de retraso. 

Ejqueee er de la ejcopetaa eh er güeno!!!! Gñeee


----------



## Morgan el gato (27 Nov 2021)

Enano cabron, celoso y con pocas pelotas dispara a Chad mientras la loca de su exmujer mira el tiktok. Demencial, ese par de gilipollas no vuelven a dormir tranquilos.
DEP EL CHAD.


----------



## autsaider (27 Nov 2021)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> ponte gafas
> 
> segundo 6 y 7, segundo 1:24, coge claramente el arma....
> 
> ...



Cuando alguien te niega que el agua moja o que las cosas caen hacia abajo es porque te está mintiendo a sabiendas. Y si lo hace es porque él cuenta con que tú no te puedes ni imaginar que existen seres que son una abominación y que por tanto te vas a poner a tratar de razonar con él y él podrá dedicarse a darle la vuelta a todo.

Hay rasgos humanos que son intrínsecos. Uno de ellos es el querer ser personas decentes que hacen lo correcto. Por eso a la gente como nosotros nos resulta tan difícil aceptar que existen otra clase de seres totalmente opuestos. Pero existen. Y en España son mayoría.





__





Sin conciencia: El inquietante mundo de los psicópatas que nos rodean (Psicología Hoy) : Hare, Robert D.: Amazon.es: Libros


Sin conciencia: El inquietante mundo de los psicópatas que nos rodean (Psicología Hoy) : Hare, Robert D.: Amazon.es: Libros



www.amazon.es


----------



## Turbamulta (27 Nov 2021)

Survivorman. dijo:


> Tema aparte esa escopeta, lindo juguete



Probablemente es una carabina que dispara munición de pistola, por lo menos el cargador que lleva es tipo pistola o subfusil. Por eso suena un poco a escopeta de feria pero sigue siendo letal.

EDIT creo que es esta con un cargador largo, Ruger Carbine que dispara 9mm Parabellum


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Nov 2021)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> ponte gafas
> 
> segundo 6 y 7, segundo 1:24, coge claramente el arma....
> 
> ...



En ningun momento el padre fue una amenaza. es mas, si un tarado secuestra a tu hijo y vas a buscarlo a su casa, entonces te puede matar no??

Oook maquey, ya tenemos claro la clase de subnormales e hijos de puta que sois los fachad follaguns.


----------



## Coviban (27 Nov 2021)

Si fuera el juez pena de muerte para el que saca el arma


----------



## EnergiaLibre (27 Nov 2021)

Pollepolle dijo:


> En ningun momento el padre fue una amenaza. es mas, si un tarado secuestra a tu hijo y vas a buscarlo a su casa, entonces te puede matar no??
> 
> Oook maquey, ya tenemos claro la clase de subnormales e hijos de puta que sois los fachad follaguns.



en el momento que le intenta arrebatar el arma es una amenaza, si un tarado secuestra a tu hijo llamas a la policía o vas a casa del tarado con un arma más grande que la suya, tontolashabas tenéis la linteligencia justa para no cagaros encima


----------



## ULTRAPACO (27 Nov 2021)

*ESO ES UN ASESINATO EN TODA REGLA*


----------



## EnergiaLibre (27 Nov 2021)

El arma de cada uno es como su poya... no la puede tocar cualquiera


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Nov 2021)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> en el momento que le intenta arrebatar el arma es una amenaza, si un tarado secuestra a tu hijo llamas a la policía o vas a casa del tarado con un arma más grande que la suya, tontolashabas tenéis la linteligencia justa para no cagaros encima



Aa valeenme espero un rato mientras el secuestrador lo mata o lo viola o prueba su arma con el diciendo que ha entrado en su propiedad. 

Puedes demostrar mas retraso aun??


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Nov 2021)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> El arma de cada uno es como su poya... no la puede tocar cualquiera



Lastima que no se pueda tocar tu cerebro subnormal.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (27 Nov 2021)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Aa valeenme espero un rato mientras el secuestrador lo mata o lo viola o prueba su arma con el diciendo que ha entrado en su propiedad.
> 
> Puedes demostrar mas retraso aun??



tontolashabas, a ver si así lo entiendes, yo no voy a morir nunca por una bala ni por ir con bicicleta en carretera....


----------



## aszaragoza (27 Nov 2021)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> en el momento que le intenta arrebatar el arma es una amenaza, si un tarado secuestra a tu hijo llamas a la policía o vas a casa del tarado con un arma más grande que la suya, tontolashabas tenéis la linteligencia justa para no cagaros encima



Es una reacción totalmente intuitiva ya que dispara al suelo de manera amenazante prácticamente a distancia de aliento, es lo mismo si uno te hace un amago con una navaja a esa distancia, lo más seguro es que hubieras tenido ese tipo de reacción o bien correr. Le disparo a matar a unos cinco metros estando el hombre parado y no siendo ya una amenaza!! Si esto lo hace un policía a un ciudadano ya puede darse por listo!!!


----------



## EnergiaLibre (27 Nov 2021)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Lastima que no se pueda tocar tu cerebro subnormal.



tu no te acerques a menos de 100 metros a ver si se me va a pegar tus rojadas


----------



## EnergiaLibre (27 Nov 2021)

aszaragoza dijo:


> Es una reacción totalmente intuitiva ya que dispara al suelo de manera amenazante prácticamente a distancia de aliento, es lo mismo si uno te hace un amago con una navaja a esa distancia, lo más seguro es que hubieras tenido ese tipo de reacción o bien correr. Le disparo a matar a unos cinco metros estando el hombre parado y no siendo ya una amenaza!! Si esto lo hace un policía a un ciudadano ya puede darse por listo!!!




Una reacción intuitiva al disparar al suelo hubiera sido salir corriendo sin mirar atrás... vamos no me jodas...

Lo normal es irse atrás, si no hubiera estado la charo se hubiera echado atrás en el disparo de aviso Y LO SABES

El Chad tenia que hacer honor a su nombre y ahora esta en el joyo y parece que no le importa a nadie.


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Nov 2021)

ruber et impius dijo:


> No le pasa nada.
> La doctrina es la del castillo y también la de "stand your ground".
> Por la de stand your ground tu te quedas quietecito y firme y es el otro el que viene a por tí.
> De esto hay jurisprudencia y casos a cascoporro y en este caso sucede dos veces.
> ...



AjAm stand en tu puta madre y puedes matar a quien te pase por los webos. Bravooo la subnormalidad.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (27 Nov 2021)

sea como sea, será un caso la mar de interesante y no me lo quiero perder


----------



## birdland (27 Nov 2021)

Lo único claro es que hay que estar en el extremo correcto del arma


----------



## autsaider (27 Nov 2021)

@ominae


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Nov 2021)

JJJ dijo:


> Estoy a favor de la tenencia de armas, pero me pongo de parte del occiso, el novio de la ex le ha matado muy a la ligera aunque salga en libertad me parece una putada que por llevarte a tu hijo te peguen un tiro. Supongo que el hijo no estará muy contento con su padrastro



Espero que al crío estas navidades le regalen su propia escopeta y le demuestre al padrastro lo bien que funciona.


----------



## Kartoffeln (27 Nov 2021)

Viven en casas de madera


----------



## neofiz (27 Nov 2021)

Las pelis de mujeres que planean usar novios para matar a sus ex dan sus frutos. 

Después se lava las manos y solo el novio es culpable.


----------



## cadhucat (27 Nov 2021)

No es defensa propia lo mires como lo mires. No hace intento de agarrar arma hasta que el otro dispara y luego se crea una distancia que la víctima no intenta reducir en ningún momento. 

Irónicamente si le hubiera disparado cuando la víctima se encaró sería más justificable

Pero siendo Texas no hace falta que sea defensa propia. Si le dices repetidamente a alguien en tu propiedad que se vaya y se pone chulo puedes disparar tranquilo


----------



## Lain Coubert (27 Nov 2021)

Y queda reflejado en vidrio cuántísimo HAMAN las mujeres a sus parejas. La que graba, que presumo que es la mujer del finado, ni corre a socorrerlo ni nada. No vaya a ser que arriesge su vida por salvarle la vida a su hamado. 

Todos los vidrios de héroes anónimos que pululan por internet son de hombres. Las mujeres están para recibir prebendas, no para darlas. En una situación de riesgo TODAS mandan a su parguela delante. Las mujeres haman, pero sólo si el marido no es un parado. Quieren, pero sólo si el marido no se convierte en una carga por alguna enfermedad.


----------



## Señor X (27 Nov 2021)

Opino lo mismo, el de la carabina está muerto y todavía no lo sabe.

Morirá pronto en circunstancias sospechosas, por inyección letal, o al salir de la cárcel.

Soy yo ese niño y ese tipo está muerto, el tema sería decidir cuando. Porque olvidais un detalle, el niño verá el video.


----------



## baifo (27 Nov 2021)

Si la ley en EEUU dice que si invades una propiedad privada su propietario te puede tirotear sin consecuencias legales , entonces ese tipo es un suicida , si no lo fuera se habría pirado a tiempo y habría ido a un juzgado , que allí la justicia no es como aquí, pero como otras tantas veces el calentón ha cegado a una persona con consecuencias nefastas.


----------



## Gorrión (27 Nov 2021)

Muerte por un huele bragas, que lamentable todo.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Nov 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> El tío cae muerto y siguen hablando como si nada, no lo entiendo. ¿La que habla desde fuera de cámara es la viuda del muerto?



o es un montaje o simplemente una muestra más de la frialdad con que el anglo germánico es capaz de ejecutar a otra persona

por lo demás, otro ejemplo de "familia moderna" y los "beneficios" del divorcio, la poligamia, etc...

en fin, un desastre de sociedades paganizadas, Dios prescribió el matrimonio monógamo e indisoluble por y para algo


----------



## noseyo (27 Nov 2021)

Las mujeres tan tranquilas como si nada le tenían aprecio si


----------



## f700b (27 Nov 2021)

Otro valiente al cementerio


----------



## Porestar (27 Nov 2021)

Si el tío tenía cita allí para recoger a su hijo e iba desarmado no hay castillo que valga.

16 páginas con mayoría de hejpertos que no han pegado un tiro en su vida.






Encuesta: ¿Tienes permiso de armas o sólo disparas con ratón y juguetes?


Por curiosidad. Encuesta anónima. Las licencias A y C las pongo aparte porque quiero comprobar el nivel de afición o necesidad pura y dura, sin salarios de por medio.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## mondeja (27 Nov 2021)

Mureja se va con malotes y no te imaginas lo que sucede a chortinación....


----------



## six six six the number.. (27 Nov 2021)

Me parece correcta la decisión del que tiene la escopeta si un extraño está dentro de su propiedad en actitud agresiva. Nada que objetar.


----------



## ruber et impius (27 Nov 2021)

Es otra cultura. 

Un español allí le levantó la voz a una vecina y acabó en la carcel tres días. Estaba haciendo una fiesta a altas horas, la vecina le pidió que dejara la fiesta y el borrachuzo le hablo en voz alta y la mujer llamó a la policía. Lógicamente la opinión del español es que la música no estaba tan alta, que le habló en un tono normal y que la tipa iba en plan chulesca a su casa cuando en España es ajo y agua o un "si me lo haces a mí, yo no me voy a poner así".

Si estás borracho, haces cosas raras (fiesta cuando los vecinos duermen) y gritas, eres una amenaza. Las leyes allí son simplonas. Unos gritan y otros no, unos empujan y otros no y siempre puedes enseñar el arma.

En un país con tantas armas la razón la tiene el que no escala las trifulcas. El que tiene el arma la enseña y se acaban los empujoncitos.


----------



## WasP (27 Nov 2021)

Y por esto las armas en España son un peligro del cual nadie quiere correr realmente el riesgo, más allá de sacar algunos votos desubicados bajo la forma de promesa electoral incumplida...


----------



## veraburbu (27 Nov 2021)

six six six the number.. dijo:


> Me parece correcta la decisión del que tiene la escopeta si un extraño está dentro de su propiedad en actitud agresiva. Nada que objetar.



¿Un extraño?
El padre del hijo de su pareja. Con cita previa y le conocía. ¿Un extraño?
¿Si va un repartidor de Amazon también puede tirotearle sin consecuencias, al ser un extraño?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (27 Nov 2021)

Esa escoria yanqui son como los gitanos, no tienen en nada matar o morir.


----------



## autsaider (27 Nov 2021)

ruber et impius dijo:


> Es otra cultura.
> 
> Un español allí le levantó la voz a una vecina y acabó en la carcel tres días. Estaba haciendo una fiesta a altas horas, la vecina le pidió que dejara la fiesta y el borrachuzo le hablo en voz alta y la mujer llamó a la policía. Lógicamente la opinión del español es que la música no estaba tan alta, que le habló en un tono normal y que la tipa iba en plan chulesca a su casa cuando en España es ajo y agua o un "si me lo haces a mí, yo no me voy a poner así".
> 
> ...



Es un país de personas normales y España es un país de cafres tal y como se ve en la mayoría de respuestas de este hilo. 

Este hilo me está sirviendo para identificar cafres. Estoy usando el ignore a todo tren.


----------



## C.J. (27 Nov 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> El tío cae muerto y siguen hablando como si nada, no lo entiendo. ¿La que habla desde fuera de cámara es la viuda del muerto?



Se la ve preocupada, si.


----------



## Widowmaker (27 Nov 2021)

veraburbu dijo:


> ¿Un extraño?
> El padre del hijo de su pareja. Con cita previa y le conocía. ¿Un extraño?
> ¿Si va un repartidor de Amazon también puede tirotearle sin consecuencias, al ser un extraño?



Si le pides que se vaya y, en lugar de irse se encara contigo, te empuja, te agrede e intenta quitarte el arma con la que defiendes tu vida y tu propiedad, sí. El que dispara no sabe si el finado realmente tiene derecho a llevarse al niño, este sólo conoce dos versiones, la de la madre (que dice una cosa) y la de padre (que dice la contraria) cuyo comportamiento es agresivo y chulesco. Lo único que puede juzgar objetivamente es la amenaza inmediata que este tipo es para él y para las personas que están en su casa. Y actúa en consecuencia.


----------



## wopa (27 Nov 2021)

Un conocido mío está en la prisión de Basauri. El nuevo novio de su ex-mujer le sacó un cuchillo... Total... cuarta viogen, quebrantamiento del alejamiento, lesiones y no sé qué... Cuatro años. A ellos nada.


----------



## el violador de mentes (27 Nov 2021)

Es lo que pasa cuando todo el mundo tiene un arma, una discusión que en España se habría resuelto quizás con alguna contusión en EEUU se resuelve con un muerto.


----------



## Widowmaker (27 Nov 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Es un país de personas normales y España es un país de cafres tal y como se ve en la mayoría de respuestas de este hilo.
> 
> Este hilo me está sirviendo para identificar cafres. Estoy usando el ignore a todo tren.



Los que defienden al padre muerto son los mismos que gustan de cepillarse a la mujer de otro con la excusa de que la culpa es exclusivamente de ella, por puta.


----------



## Widowmaker (27 Nov 2021)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> Es lo que pasa cuando todo el mundo tiene un arma, una discusión que en España se habría resuelto quizás con alguna contusión en EEUU se resuelve con un muerto.



Mentira. Alguien que no se achanta cuando le sacas un arma de fuego es alguien dispuesto a liarla bien gorda. Y es (era) un tío bastante grande.


----------



## autsaider (27 Nov 2021)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Mentira. Alguien que no se achanta cuando le sacas un arma de fuego es alguien dispuesto a liarla bien gorda. Y es (era) un tío bastante grande.



Lo que yo creo que pasó lo puse por allí atrás:

El 99% de la gente hacen todo lo posible para evitar el conflicto: ante un tipo amenazante ceden ellos para evitar el conflicto y el amenazante se sale con la suya.

El tal Read está acostumbrado a ir de matón por la vida porque es lo que siempre le ha funcionado.

Pero hoy quizá se ha topado con ese 1%. O quizá había cometido tantos abusos previos contra esas personas que finalmente le han dado lo que se merece.


----------



## six six six the number.. (27 Nov 2021)

veraburbu dijo:


> ¿Un extraño?
> El padre del hijo de su pareja. Con cita previa y le conocía. ¿Un extraño?
> ¿Si va un repartidor de Amazon también puede tirotearle sin consecuencias, al ser un extraño?



Si es conocido me es igual, la cuestión es que esté agresivo contra ti en tu propiedad, -y fuera de ella también- como es el caso de este vídeo. 

Si el repartidor de amazon te agarra por la pechera con malas intenciones a la vez que te grita e intimida, también se le dispara, por supuesto. Si viene a repartir un paquete correctamente, evidentemente que no. 

¿Alguna duda más?


----------



## Survivorman. (27 Nov 2021)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Probablemente es una carabina que dispara munición de pistola, por lo menos el cargador que lleva es tipo pistola o subfusil. Por eso suena un poco a escopeta de feria pero sigue siendo letal.
> 
> EDIT creo que es esta con un cargador largo, Ruger Carbine que dispara 9mm Parabellum



Exactamente a eso me refería, me llama la atencion lo imponente que parece, pero que suene como una de juguete.


Trato de imaginarme la cabeza del asesino, y no logro entender, excepto que sea un jodido psicopata el y su mujer... como pudo pensar que matar asi era buena idea? En texas o en Japon, no me entra ese razonamiento en un ser humano de bien.

no penso en el pequeño timmy huerfano? no penso en su mujer y los problemas que le causaria matar a tu ex marido?

por que digan lo que digan del stand ur ground o mi casa mi castillo, aca no hay una agresion grave de ningun modo, no se escucha siquiera si lo amenaza. Un exceso en los limites claramente, un abuso en como una parte manejo la situacion, justamente la parte que mas opciones tenia, que puede o no estar tipificado pero q claramente puede juzgarse.

Por eso yo no hable de proporcion o legitima defensa como accion tipificada, hablo de SENTIDO COMUN.

Que bien juridico estaba poniendo en peligro en esa situacion el muerto? La propiedad del asesino? No parece. La vida de un tercero? No parece tampoco, solo se ve discutir con su exmujer por el tema de su hijo. 


El unico error -fatal- que veo es no retirarte cuando caes en la cuenta que esos psicopatas son capaces de matarte y vos no tenes nada para defenderte. Y mucho menos intentar acercarme y querer desarmarlo.

Hay 2 opciones, sabiendo q esta todo grabado: 
A) Te retiras de ese lugar y vas a la vereda y llamas a la policia.
B) Te retiras, vas a buscar un arma o lo que sea, armas un plan, regresas y los matas a los 2. ( lo cual te convertiria en una asesino y en un jodido psicopata y claramente la peor solucion para el hijo que se quedaria sin madre y con un padre en la carcel.


----------



## Widowmaker (27 Nov 2021)

Survivorman. dijo:


> Por eso yo no hable de proporcion o legitima defensa como accion tipificada, hablo de SENTIDO COMUN.
> 
> Que bien juridico estaba poniendo en peligro en esa situacion el muerto? La propiedad del asesino? No parece. La vida de un tercero? No parece tampoco, solo se ve discutir con su exmujer por el tema de su hijo.



Sentido común el que le ha faltado al muerto. Estaba exponiéndose a que le pegasen un tiro, legal o ilegalmente. Y al final, se lo han pegado. Dos.


----------



## Survivorman. (27 Nov 2021)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Sentido común el que le ha faltado al muerto. Estaba exponiéndose a que le pegasen un tiro, legal o ilegalmente. Y al final, se lo han pegado. Dos.



Totalmente, muchisimo sentido comun, y pago caro su error, por eso fatal. Esta muerto y a los muertos no se los puede juzgar.

Los que estan vivos, o son psicopatas asesinos con premeditacion, o minimamente tienen un error, que para mi no es disculpable, de que están amparados en su derecho y tiene justificado matar asi. 

Ademas yo ahi tambien veo en la mujer una conducta que deja bastante que desea? Ella era garante de que el hijo tenia que estar en ese lugar? alguien explica eso?


----------



## Widowmaker (27 Nov 2021)

JJJ dijo:


> Estoy a favor de la tenencia de armas, pero me pongo de parte del occiso, el novio de la ex le ha matado muy a la ligera aunque salga en libertad me parece una putada que por llevarte a tu hijo te peguen un tiro. Supongo que el hijo no estará muy contento con su padrastro



No le mata por intentar llevarse a su hijo, ni tampoco muy a la ligera. Los progres y su manipulación a través del discurso. Y por suerte, allí no tienen que lidiar con las gilipolleces legales de aquí, que si proporcionalidad, que si gaitas.


----------



## el violador de mentes (27 Nov 2021)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Mentira. Alguien que no se achanta cuando le sacas un arma de fuego es alguien dispuesto a liarla bien gorda. Y es (era) un tío bastante grande.



Esa persona "dispuesto a liarla bien gorda" también tendría derecho a tener un AK-47 en EEUU.

Querer que en España exista el derecho a portar armas como en EEUU es de gilipollas. Lo que faltaba, que los canis fueran con pistola y metralletas.


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Nov 2021)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> Esta gente tiene completamente anulado el instinto de superviviencia, es de primero de salvar el culo, cuando alguien sale con una escopeta y tu no tienes nada, a correr como un gamo!!!



Toda una vida drogándose y bebiendo.


----------



## Widowmaker (27 Nov 2021)

En España te caen 30 años si disparas primero. Y si eres tan incauto de dejarle hacer a él primero, te puede caer algo peor. Por eso en Texas y en cualquier lugar civilizado, se considera que ya tienes suficientes motivos para disparar. Varias advertencias y el tío cada vez más agresivo.


----------



## roquerol (27 Nov 2021)

Un Puerto Hurraco a la Texana.
Es decir, la zorra le habrá comido la cabeza a ambos y sabía que unos de los dos moriría.


----------



## Widowmaker (27 Nov 2021)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> Esa persona "dispuesto a liarla bien gorda" también tendría derecho a tener un AK-47 en EEUU.
> 
> Querer que en España exista el derecho a portar armas como en EEUU es de gilipollas. Lo que faltaba, que los canis fueran con pistola y metralletas.



Eso no lo sabes, a mí me sugiere, por su actitud, que era una perla de cuidado, probablemente con antecedentes penales. En cualquier caso no lo llevaba y actuaba como si lo llevase. Darwin se ha encargado de él. Double tap y al hoyo. De momento hay una investigación, pero NO se han presentado cargos. Si hay algo más que no se vea en el vídeo, ya se descubrirá, pero de momento, así está la cosa. La policía no ve nada en el vídeo para imputar a este hombre ningún crimen.


----------



## asakopako (27 Nov 2021)

Dejad de decir lo de disparar a las piernas. Cada vez que alguien lo dice dios mata a un gatito y una bala rebota en el asfalto texano. Una bala una vez disparada nunca, nunca puedes garantizar que sea inocua o menos dañina, o hacer un poco de pupa. Todos y cada uno de los cuerpos policiales y la mayoría de los militares entrenan disparando a la masa central. Que te lo confirme cualquier guindilla del foro. O tiras a eso o no tires. Porque si tiras a otra cosa los resultados son impredecibles.


----------



## Borjamari (27 Nov 2021)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> si hubiera sido asesinato no hubiera disparado al suelo para avisar, es más después de avisar que va en serio el otro héroe le intenta quitar el arma, seguro que por presión de su karen
> 
> en el momento que le intenta robar el arma, se convierte en una amenaza clara
> 
> ...



Curiosa lógica la tuya donde el que va desarmado es la amenaza y el que lleva un rifle el amenazado.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (27 Nov 2021)

Borjamari dijo:


> Curiosa lógica la tuya donde el que va desarmado es la amenaza y el que lleva un rifle el amenazado.



es amenaza confirmada cuando le intenta quitar el fusil de sus manos en su puta casa tras un primer disparo de aviso, no es tan difícil de entender

que moralmente es un hijo de puta, estamos de acuerdo todos, pero si yo fuera el juez no iría a la cárcel


----------



## V. Crawley (27 Nov 2021)

¿Me estás tomando el pelo? Mira el puto vídeo. El alto le dice que le va a quitar el arma y la va a usar contra él y acto seguido forcejea con el otro intentando quitársela. Ahí es cuando el otro se zafa, se aleja un par de pasos, se gira y le dispara. 

A la próxima te vas al ignore por subnormal.


----------



## octopodiforme (27 Nov 2021)

Si el muerto fuera negro estaría condenado.


----------



## six six six the number.. (27 Nov 2021)

Asesino por que tú lo digas........ La policía no ha detenido ni presentado cargos contra nadie.  

Si, mala suerte, están en USA y no en Hispañistán........ qué le vamos a hacer, unas veces se gana y otras se pierde.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (27 Nov 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> El tío cae muerto y siguen hablando como si nada, no lo entiendo. ¿La que habla desde fuera de cámara es la viuda del muerto?



Creo que sí. Y ni se inmuta. Increíble.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (27 Nov 2021)

el riesgo para la vida empieza cuando el fiambre intenta robar el arma a su legítima dueño, en su legítima casa, en su legítimo derecho de llevar armas


que pena que las casas de apuestas no dejen hacer este tipo de apuestas custom jejeje asi se podria apostar que dirá el juez


----------



## six six six the number.. (27 Nov 2021)

Y me parece muy bien que lo hagan, para eso están. El día que encuentren los wasaps entre la madre y el del fusil que demuestren que llevaban varias semanas planificando el asesinato que los detengan a los dos y que les pidan perpetua o pena de muerte por el crimen, y yo aplaudiré.

Pero hasta entonces aquí hay uno que se defendió a sí mismo, a los suyos y a su propiedad de alguien que se creía más chulo que nadie para amenazar a otro en su casa, llegando incluso a intentar quitarle su arma para sabe Dios qué hacer después con ella, aunque le salió mal la jugada.


----------



## Widowmaker (27 Nov 2021)

La evidencia es que, a la vista de los vídeos con los que todos andáis emitiendo veredictos de culpabilidad, la policía no ve indicios de crimen alguno y no ha presentado cargos. Esa es la evidencia que se deja de lado.


----------



## Abc123CBA (28 Nov 2021)

Survivorman. dijo:


> Si si ya se que es en Texas, y tienen esa doctrina, que viene de inglaterra, pero a lo que voy, usando el sentido comun, no hay una agresion que ponga en peligro la vida del asesino, al contrario el difundo no le dio ni un bofeton, considerando que en el medio del asunto esta su hijo y su ex mujer. No habia necesidad para eso, mas alla de la frase "mi casa mi castillo" cualquier juez sensato o jurado sensato se daria cuenta del exceso claramente.



Le intentaron quitar el arma como el primer fiambre de Kyle Rittenhouse.


----------



## Survivorman. (28 Nov 2021)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Le intentaron quitar el arma como el primer fiambre de Kyle Rittenhouse.



Una conducta no puede interpretarse aisladamente del contexto que le da sentido. Asi que si, como Kyle, pero no.

Estoy de acuerdo con perdonar o no sancionar a Kyle Rittenhouse, pero no en este caso, es mas, me huele a tufo mal mal...

Ese disparo de advertencia incluso es un delito en si mismo de la manera en que lo hizo y acto preparatorio como coartada de lo que luego iba a consumar. Cuando veo el video si de algo no me quedan dudas, es de que ese sujeto las ganas de matar ya las tenia de antes.


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (28 Nov 2021)

Si ese vídeo es real la sociedad usana está más enferma de lo que sospechaba.


----------



## el violador de mentes (28 Nov 2021)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> Si ese vídeo es real la sociedad usana está más enferma de lo que sospechaba.



En EEUU hay una epidemia de opiáceos, causada por la aniquilación de las clases medias (más que en España).

Eso provoca actitudes erráticas, como la vista en el vídeo; a eso se suma el estúpido derecho a portar armas y siguen esas consecuencias trágicas.

Lo que es curioso es como muchos españoles se sienten realmente yankis (aunque sin derechos porque no son ciudadanos de ese país), y defienden derechos absurdos porque es el discurso oligofrénico de la derecha republicana de ese país; se olvidan de que son ESPAÑOLES DE PLENO DERECHO, no ciudadanos de cuarta división de un país de mierda como es EEUU, donde ellos acabarían así, como se ve en el vídeo. La realidad allí no es como las películas, panda de cenutrios apátridas.


----------



## Borjamari (28 Nov 2021)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> el riesgo para la vida empieza cuando el fiambre intenta robar el arma a su legítima dueño, en su legítima casa, en su legítimo derecho de llevar armas
> 
> 
> que pena que las casas de apuestas no dejen hacer este tipo de apuestas custom jejeje asi se podria apostar que dirá el juez



Creo que a algunos vuestra defensa de portar armas os tiene nublado el juicio. Chad no es un ladron que ha invadido una propiedad, en ese momento no es una amenaza para la integridad fisica de nadie. Chad es un padre muy cabreado, porque no se está cumpliendo la orden del juez que le da la custodia de su hijo, su presencia ahí es totalmente legitima, y su actitud es nerviosa pero no agresiva, en ningun momento hace ademán de amenazar fisicamente. Mantiene en todo momento la distancia. Revisa el video.

La amenaza comienza cuando el barbas saca el rifle. Algo totalmente injustificado. El intento de desarmarle no es una amenaza, es una defensa. 

Qué facil sería matar a alguien de forma premeditada: hago que vengas a mi casa, te provoco y te cabreo intencionadamente, te pego 2 tiros y no pasa nada porque estás en mi propiedad.

Eso es precisamente lo que alega la acusación.

Aunque, en fin, como dices, en estos casos nunca se sabe que dirá el juez.


----------



## el violador de mentes (28 Nov 2021)

Ojalá no vivas donde necesites un arma, como en EEUU. Pero espera, si eres un tonto que anhelas vivir en un país como España con los canis, menas y gitanos armados hasta los dientes. ¿cuál es tu CI?

¿sabes que en EEUU esta gente tendría derecho a tener AK-47? ¿te haría gracia que te comenzaran a asaltar con pistolas? Pero mira que sois tontos.


----------



## six six six the number.. (28 Nov 2021)

Borjamari dijo:


> Creo que a algunos vuestra defensa de portar armas os tiene nublado el juicio. Chad no es un ladron que ha invadido una propiedad, en ese momento no es una amenaza para la integridad fisica de nadie. Chad es un padre muy cabreado, porque no se está cumpliendo la orden del juez que le da la custodia de su hijo, su presencia ahí es totalmente legitima, y su actitud es nerviosa pero no agresiva, en ningun momento hace ademán de amenazar fisicamente.* Mantiene en todo momento la distancia*. Revisa el video.
> 
> La amenaza comienza cuando el barbas saca el rifle. Algo totalmente injustificado. El intento de desarmarle no es una amenaza, es una defensa.
> 
> ...


----------



## GatoAzul (28 Nov 2021)

1.- Al "supuesto" exmarido "muerto" se le avisa claramente que abandone la propiedad.
2.- Al "supuesto" exmarido se le ve encarándose claramente contra el propietario de la vivienda una vez avisado de que salga de la propiedad.
3.- Si esto es real y no un simulacro con fines políticos, el que disparó no pisará la cárcel.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Nov 2021)

Desgraciadamente tiene pinta de encerrona, para asesinarlo, el arma solo la deberia haber usado si intentase entrar a la vivienda a la fuerza, por la puerta o la ventana, disparararle fuera de la casa no tiene sentido, el tipo iba desarmado.


----------



## Borjamari (28 Nov 2021)

six six six the number.. dijo:


>



Hasta el momento que saca el rifle si.


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (28 Nov 2021)

No me extrañaría que el que graba el vídeo desde dentro de la casa sea el hijo. Están locos estos usanos


----------



## six six six the number.. (28 Nov 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Desgraciadamente tiene pinta de encerrona, para asesinarlo, el arma solo la deberia haber usado si intentase entrar a la vivienda a la fuerza, por la puerta o la ventana, dispararale fuera de la casa no tiene sentido, el tipo iba desarmado.



Dentro de la vivienda ya están todos, en USA no hay la costumbre española -y de otros sitios- de poner una pared o verjas al ras de la acera, y el terreno delantero está abierto aunque eso no significa que sea público.


----------



## Porestar (28 Nov 2021)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> Ojalá no vivas donde necesites un arma, como en EEUU. Pero espera, si eres un tonto que anhelas vivir en un país como España con los canis, menas y gitanos armados hasta los dientes. ¿cuál es tu CI?
> 
> ¿sabes que en EEUU esta gente tendría derecho a tener AK-47? ¿te haría gracia que te comenzaran a asaltar con pistolas? Pero mira que sois tontos.



Que yo sepa la gente con antecedentes no puede tener armas allí. Los Ak47 que tienen van capados a modo semiautomático, uno auto y su permiso son dificilísimos y caros. Así que en la práctica la posesión de armas (no el uso) sólo se diferencia con España en que aquí pagamos más burocracia para obtenerlas.

A ver si te crees que en la galería de tiro donde voy yo no hay socios gitanos aún sin antecedentes...

En fin, todo el mundo opinando cuando casi nadie ni ha pegado un puto tiro.




__





Encuesta: ¿Tienes permiso de armas o sólo disparas con ratón y juguetes?


Lo que está claro es que en este país no son necesarias para defensa propia. Al menos no le ha robado la pipa al municipal, que suele ocurrir a menudo.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## LuisZarzal (28 Nov 2021)

Coviban dijo:


> Si fuera el juez pena de muerte para el que saca el arma



En USA puedes poner la pena y dar consejos al jurado como mucho, pero el que dice si es culpable o no culpable es el jurado. Ahí influyen mucho también los abogados. Pero primero le tienen que condenar.


----------



## Widowmaker (28 Nov 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Desgraciadamente tiene pinta de encerrona, para asesinarlo, el arma solo la deberia haber usado si intentase entrar a la vivienda a la fuerza, por la puerta o la ventana, disparararle fuera de la casa no tiene sentido, el tipo iba desarmado.



Todos los que criticáis el modo de actuar del que dispara, lo hacéis proyectando la opinión manipulada sobre las armas y la indefensión aprendida que mamamos en este país a diario. Por eso, en Texas tienes leyes que defienden al ciudadano y aquí, al delincuente. Y con gente como vosotros, eso jamás cambiará: que si falta de proporcionalidad, que si no estaba dentro de la casa, que si iba desarmado, que si sólo iba a buscar a su hijo... todas las zancadillas que hacen que, cuando un español intenta defenderse, acabe muerto o en la cárcel.


----------



## Widowmaker (28 Nov 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Que yo sepa la gente con antecedentes no puede tener armas allí. Los Ak47 que tienen van capados a modo semiautomático, uno auto y su permiso son dificilísimos y caros. Así que en la práctica la posesión de armas (no el uso) sólo se diferencia con España en que aquí pagamos más burocracia para obtenerlas.
> 
> A ver si te crees que en la galería de tiro donde voy yo no hay socios gitanos aún sin antecedentes...
> 
> ...



Un país donde los ciudadanos pueden tener las mismas herramientas que los delincuentes. En cambio, en países como España, sólo los delincuentes tienen esos AK-47. No hace falta ser muy listo para ver qué sistema conviene más al ciudadano.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Nov 2021)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Todos los que criticáis el modo de actuar del que dispara, lo hacéis proyectando la opinión manipulada sobre las armas y la indefensión aprendida que mamamos en este país a diario. Por eso, en Texas tienes leyes que defienden al ciudadano y aquí, al delincuente. Y con gente como vosotros, eso jamás cambiará: que si falta de proporcionalidad, que si no estaba dentro de la casa, que si iba desarmado, que si sólo iba a buscar a su hijo... todas las zancadillas que hacen que, cuando un español intenta defenderse, acabe muerto o en la cárcel.



Yo estoy a favor del uso de las armas para la legitima defensa, propia, de la familia y del hogar, pero este caso es en el exterior de la vivienda, aunque sea el jardin sin vallar, de la misma y el tipo muerto, no era un delincuente, era el padre del hijo de su pareja...

PD- En cada estado de los EEUU tienen un criterio propio.


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Nov 2021)

Un salvaje el del arma en este caso, que merece la cadena perpetua. Fin del veredicto.


----------



## Widowmaker (28 Nov 2021)

Eso no es lo que has escrito hace un momento, antes de editar ¿verdad?

Huevos, detrás...


----------



## Widowmaker (28 Nov 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Yo estoy a favor del uso de las armas para la legitima defensa, propia, de la familia y del hogar, pero este caso es en el exterior de la vivienda, aunque sea el jardin sin vallar, de la misma y el tipo muerto, no era un delincuente, era el padre del hijo de su pareja...
> 
> PD- En cada estado de los EEUU tienen un criterio propio.



Ah, que hay que pedirle el certificado de penales antes de disparar. Ya. Vosotros no estáis a favor de la legítima defensa, vosotros estáis a favor de darle las mismas oportunidades (o más) al delincuente que a su víctima. Si este cretino no quería que le disparasen, ha tenido varias oportunidades de evitarlo.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Nov 2021)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Ah, que hay que pedirle el certificado de penales antes de disparar. Ya. Vosotros no estáis a favor de la legítima defensa, vosotros estáis a favor de darle las mismas oportunidades (o más) al delincuente que a su víctima. Si este cretino no quería que le disparasen, ha tenido varias oportunidades de evitarlo.



Y por que no le dispara en la pierna ???, lo querian muerto, que te insulten o amenacen sin violencia fisica, no es suficiente...


----------



## six six six the number.. (28 Nov 2021)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Todos los que criticáis el modo de actuar del que dispara, lo hacéis proyectando la opinión manipulada sobre las armas y la indefensión aprendida que mamamos en este país a diario. Por eso, en Texas tienes leyes que defienden al ciudadano y aquí, al delincuente. Y con gente como vosotros, eso jamás cambiará: que si falta de proporcionalidad, que si no estaba dentro de la casa, que si iba desarmado, que si sólo iba a buscar a su hijo... todas las zancadillas que hacen que, cuando un español intenta defenderse, acabe muerto o en la cárcel.



Son todo excusas para intentar colar que uno no tiene derecho a defenderse de ninguna manera en realidad. Según ese tipo de gente tú solo podrías ponerle la mano en cima a los menas en el instante en que ya estás sufriendo el mataleón por la espalda, y cualquier cosa que hicieras antes es una agresión de un tarado psicópata a unos niños que solo estaban pidiendo un cigarro y conversando amablemente. 

El que mientras ocurría eso -la amable conversación con la que los "niños" practicaban español- uno o dos de ellos se estuvieran desplazando lateralmente para quedar fuera de tu campo de visión solo significa que estaban paseando tranquilamente, y solo un loco peligroso puede interpretar que te están rodeando para liártela, por lo que si te adelantas y actúas habrá que detenerte y condenarte por loco peligroso a tí, y no a los "niños".

Está ya más visto que el tebeo el argumento.


----------



## Widowmaker (28 Nov 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Y por que no le dispara en la pierna ???, lo querian muerto, que te insulten o amenacen sin violencia fisica, no es suficiente...



Ya empezamos con las películas del "dispara a la pierna". Mira, déjalo. Tenéis un lavado de coco impresionante, fruto de años y años de empeño de quienes os quieren dóciles y desarmados, cosa que en Texas no ocurre. Ya lo he dicho antes, indefensión aprendida. O eso, o sois unos trolls de primera división.


----------



## six six six the number.. (28 Nov 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Y por que no le dispara en la pierna ???, lo querian muerto, que te insulten o amenacen sin violencia fisica, no es suficiente...



¿Y por que a la pierna? ¿El suelo no vale tampoco? Eso es lo que ha hecho el del arma, disparar al suelo primero como señal de advertencia, y no ha servido para que el otro se marche para atrás, más bien al contrario, ha forcejeado para intentar quitarle el arma.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (28 Nov 2021)

Bien podría ser planeado, y algo bastante fácil de llevar a cabo conociendo la ley texana en lo referente a defensa personal y el carácter impulsivo del finado. En este caso el problema posiblemente es que se juntó una hijadeputa muy fria con un tipo lo bastante tonto como para caer en su trampa. Por lo demás me parece magnífico que la ley ampare al que se defiende de una agresión en su propiedad sin que le toquen los cojones con la " nececesidad racional del medio empleado para impedirla" y otros tantos tecnicismos legales, que un enfrentamiento con un delincuente no es un partido de tenis.


----------



## Widowmaker (28 Nov 2021)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Bien podría ser planeado, y algo bastante fácil de llevar a cabo conociendo la ley texana en lo referente a defensa personal y el carácter impulsivo del finado. En este caso el problema posiblemente es que se juntó una hijadeputa muy fria con un tipo lo bastante tonto como para caer en su trampa. Por lo demás me parece magnífico que la ley ampare al que se defiende de una agresión en su propiedad sin que le toquen los cojones con la " nececesidad racional del medio empleado para impedirla" y otros tantos tecnicismos legales, que un enfrentamiento con un delincuente no es un partido de tenis.



Eso ya se verá en la investigación. Pero aquí se juzga (o se debería juzgar) lo que se ve en el vídeo. Todo lo demás son pajas mentales.


----------



## Storico (28 Nov 2021)

@PokemonVilnius Falta tu aportación en este hilo...


----------



## Porestar (28 Nov 2021)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Un país donde los ciudadanos pueden tener las mismas herramientas que los delincuentes. En cambio, en países como España, sólo los delincuentes tienen esos AK-47. No hace falta ser muy listo para ver qué sistema conviene más al ciudadano.



Aprende a leer, no tienen ak sin capar. Cualquier rifle de caza zumba más que un ak capado, que plastas con el ak, le quitáis la gracia.


----------



## Covaleda (28 Nov 2021)

Doctrina del Castillo.


----------



## Widowmaker (28 Nov 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Aprende a leer, no tienen ak sin capar. Cualquier rifle de caza zumba más que un ak capado, que plastas con el ak, le quitáis la gracia.



Tienen armas automáticas legales. No abundan mucho, pero las tienen. Y los semis se pueden arreglar con una simple culata "bumpstock", levas multiplicadoras, etc.


----------



## Porestar (28 Nov 2021)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Tienen armas automáticas legales. No abundan mucho, pero las tienen. Y los semis se pueden arreglar con una simple culata "bumpstock", levas multiplicadoras, etc.



No abundan mucho no, son una rareza y están controladísimas. Lo otro es buscarle 5 pies al gato. La legislación española nos permite tener un puto arsenal del copón divino pero la mayoría lloriquea con las manos vacías.


----------



## Castellano (29 Nov 2021)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> No me extrañaría que el que graba el vídeo desde dentro de la casa sea el hijo. Están locos estos usanos



El chaval si quería a su padre, ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer.
Matar al novio de su madre con esa misma arma.
Puede hacerlo cuando duerma. Luego que alegue que le estaba intentando violar y listo (legítima defensa)


----------



## GatoAzul (29 Nov 2021)

No sé lo que usted leerá, pero bien puede decirle que entiendo perfectamente la leyes Constitucionales estadounidenses, cosa que usted parece desconocer. 
El intruso, (que eso es lo que era o sigue siendo el que venía buscando a su hijo) se encara directamente contra el que sujeta el arma. Eso es una forma de negarse con violencia a abandonar la propiedad. Se le ha pedido que abandone la propiedad con anterioridad a dispararle y no lo ha hecho. Fin de la historia. Ni policias, ni opiones, ni gaitas de quien conoce a quien.
Y aún así, sigo diciendo que cabe la posibilidad de que el vídeo sea la grabación de un simulacro con fines políticos. Y eso es algo que tampoco sería nada nuevo.


----------



## GatoAzul (29 Nov 2021)

Borjamari dijo:


> Creo que a algunos vuestra defensa de portar armas os tiene nublado el juicio. Chad no es un ladron que ha invadido una propiedad, en ese momento no es una amenaza para la integridad fisica de nadie. Chad es un padre muy cabreado, porque no se está cumpliendo la orden del juez que le da la custodia de su hijo, su presencia ahí es totalmente legitima, y su actitud es nerviosa pero no agresiva, en ningun momento hace ademán de amenazar fisicamente. Mantiene en todo momento la distancia. Revisa el video.
> 
> La amenaza comienza cuando el barbas saca el rifle. Algo totalmente injustificado. El intento de desarmarle no es una amenaza, es una defensa.
> 
> ...



Puede estar todo lo cabreado que usted quiera, pero resulta que está en propiedad privada y actuando de forma violenta. Se le pide con tranquilidad que abandone la propiedad privada y se niega. Se encara al propietario, se le pega a la cara desafiandole estando este armado, y tiene todas las de perder por mucho que les ofenda a los snowflakes lectores.

Si a alguien separado o divorciado no le dan a su hijo puede llamar a la policia y servirá de peso en juicio contra el cónyuge que no se lo entregue. En el caso del video, el propio juez podría entender que el padre del niño no sólo reclamaba al niño sino que buscaba una confrontación.


----------



## Widowmaker (29 Nov 2021)

El intruso estaba en el porche. De hecho, agrede al otro en el porche. Ni eso eres capaz de ver, so troll. De todas formas, también ampara el jardín de la entrada, aunque no esté vallado.
Sí que lo permite. La sola intrusión ilegítima en la propiedad/domicilio es motivo suficiente. Además, este lo era. Se negaba a marcharse, se mostraba agresivo e intentó arrebatarle el arma, además de provocar al otro para que le disparase.
Claro que puedes. Si se comporta como el primate este, puedes.
Ah, o sea, que ahora admites que no lo sabes. Pero oye, tú a emitir veredictos más allá de las evidencias.
La doctrina castillo ampara el lugar en el que vives legalmente, es indiferente que sea de tu propiedad o no.


----------



## Gorrión (29 Nov 2021)

Asesinato en toda regla por parasitación mental de almeja podrida.


----------



## sirpask (29 Nov 2021)

Al intentar quitarle el arma firmó su sentencia de muerte.

A ver que dice el juez.


----------



## autsaider (30 Nov 2021)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Bien podría ser planeado



¿Como puedes pensar que eso se puede planear?


----------



## autsaider (30 Nov 2021)

Acabo de ver este video. Los que pensamos que la víctima será exhonerada me temo que podemos estar muy equivocados.

El video dice que en USA el fiscal ejerce unas presiones tan enormes para forzarlos a declararse culpables que incluso los inocentes se declaran culpables. Al fiscal se le obliga a actuar así. El principio de que todo hombre es inocente hasta que se demuestre lo contrario se ha ido a tomar vientos. La totalidad de jueces están al tanto y hay luchas internas para detener esta locura que esperemos que tengan éxito:


----------



## qbit (8 Dic 2021)

ruber et impius dijo:


> No le pasa nada.
> La doctrina es la del castillo y también la de "stand your ground".
> Por la de stand your ground tu te quedas quietecito y firme y es el otro el que viene a por tí.
> De esto hay jurisprudencia y casos a cascoporro y en este caso sucede dos veces.
> ...



Parece copiado de la norma del baloncesto, o al revés, según la cual si el que entra corriendo se encuentra un tipo quieto y le arrolla, es falta en ataque, pero si el defensor se mueve acojonado ante la embestida o para intentar pararle o interceptar el balón y le toca, entonces es falta en defensa.


----------



## Mr. VULT (6 Abr 2022)

Por actualizar el hilo: 

Al final como muchos apuntábamos, no va a haber juicio criminal alguno. No han visto nada que no estuviera legitimado por la doctrina Castle.


----------



## Trejo (6 Abr 2022)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> Esta gente tiene completamente anulado el instinto de superviviencia, es de primero de salvar el culo, cuando alguien sale con una escopeta y tu no tienes nada, a correr como un gamo!!!



No olvidemos que el tiroteado se llamaba Chad, así que posiblemente fuera quarterback en su uni o instituto y ya se sabe que los quarterbacks se creen los putos amos.

Fuera de coña, sí, hay que ser muy imbécil de encararte con alguien que va con un arma de fuego mientras tú sólo tienes "tus cojones". Y más en Tejas, donde entrar en la propiedad privada de alguien sin su permiso ya da derecho al dueño del terreno de dejarte como un queso gruyere. 

Lo lamentable de esto es que no lo veremos en los informativos; total, sólo ha sido un blanco matando a otro blanco. Si Chad hubiese sido de piel oscura, ya tendríamos a los BLM arrasando la casa del de la escopeta y con disturbios y saqueos en Washington, Chicago, Detroit.... etc.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (6 Abr 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Por actualizar el hilo:
> 
> Al final como muchos apuntábamos, no va a haber juicio criminal alguno. No han visto nada que no estuviera legitimado por la doctrina Castle.



Estaba la teoría de que al haber estado el dueño de la casa incurriendo en un delito contra el ejecutado, se abrpia la posibilidad a ser enjuiciado por el asesinato del damnificado.

Mola la ley tejada esa, envidiable, pero en ESTE puntualísimo caso,

ASCO.


----------



## supercuernos (6 Abr 2022)

Hombres que no se conocian , acaban peleandose por culpa de decisiones de ellas.


----------

